# دعــــــــــــــوة للتعـــــــــــــارف



## محمد حمزه (4 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......... تحية طيبة وبعد ......
حرصا على التواصل الجيد فيما بيننا وإنطلاقا من قوله تعالى " وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم " ... دعوني أوجه لحضاراتكم هذه الدعوة:

أرجو من جميع مهندسي الفلزات والبترول والمناجم المتواجدين هنا في الملتقى أن يكتبوا هنا الإسم والتخصص و أي معلومات أخرى ...... للتعرف على بعضنا البعض ... وشكرا

أدعوكم أخواني المهندسين المتخصصين في هذا المجال أو العاملين فيه بأن تشاركوا معنا بآرآئكم ومشاركاتكم الفعالة في منتدى قسم (هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم)


----------



## محمد حمزه (5 يونيو 2006)

أبدأ بنفسي :
محمد حمزه - مصر - القاهرة - مهندس فلـــزات ( Metallurgical Engineer ) - خريج كلية الهندسة - قسم هندسة الفلزات - جامعة القاهرة
العمل الحالي:
مهندس جودة (QA/QC Engineer (inspection engineer


----------



## الشخيبي (20 يونيو 2006)

*أخوكم:
أحمد
من الأردن
مهندس مواد ومعادنMaterials and Metallurgical Engineer 
أعمل في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية 
مختص بالتآكل*


----------



## abdallahali (20 يونيو 2006)

اخوكم عبدالله مهندس تكرير البترول والبتروكيماويات من مصر خريج كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين السويس


----------



## eng_3mr84 (20 يونيو 2006)

i am one of the newly graduare students from the college of petroleum and material engineering, i hope to contact with every metallurgical engineer here


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (20 يونيو 2006)

*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*

دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
دكتوراه هندسة تآكل من المعهد الهندى للتكنولوجيا 1979
Indian Institute of Technology, Kharagpur, India
خريج هندسة الفلزات جامعة القاهرة 1970
فى الفترة من 1973 حتى 1987
Associate Prof و رئيس معمل التآكل (السابق) بمركز بحوث الفلزات - أكاديمية البحث العلمى و التكنولوجيا 
فى الفترة من 1987 حتى 2003
سمارك ثم أرامكو (مصفاة ينبع) متنقلا بين التدريب (جدة و الظهران) و الصيانة و الخدمات الفنية و التفتيش كمهندس تآكل و حماية و خبير أنهيارات و تحليل جz رى للمشاكل
Root Cause Analysis
و أحمد الله أن قسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب قد تكون بعد أيام قليلة من إنضمامى للملتقى
و أدعوا الله أن اوفق مع زملائى فى الملتقى أن نساهم فى تقليل الخسائر المادية بسبب التآكل و الzى ترجع أسبابه الجzرية إلى عدم الألمام بأسياسات هندسة التآكل و الحماية
و رجاء قبول عzرى لأن حرف الزال لا يوجد فى اللاب توب ال<ى أعمل عليه
و إلى اللقاء فى أقرب فرصة متاحة

زوروا جريدتى الشبه يومية
مصر هى بلدى

دكتور مهندس
جمال الشربينى
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=145195#*


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (20 يونيو 2006)

*اللى يكتب ميخفشى و اللى يخاف ميكتشبى*

لا مؤخ>اة إيه حكاية الأسماء المستعارة ...لما>ا الخوف و هو أحنا بنكلم فى السياسة و لا الخوف وصل هنا ايضا ...عيب و الله العظيم و أنا أشفق على كل مهندس يتستر وراء اى أسم مستعار...

صدق اللى قال اللى يكتب ميخفشى و اللى يخاف ميكتشبى
زورونا فى منتدى أبناء مصر


----------



## محمد حمزه (20 يونيو 2006)

الدكتور المهندس/ جمال الشربيني ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. نورت المنتدى والله .. وأرجو أن تستمر بمشاركاتك معنا ... وألف شكر على مداخلتك الرائعة ...

الأسماء المستعارة ليست خوفا من شيء !! ... إطلاقا ... ولكنها أحيانا تكون صفات أو ألقاب يحب الشخص أن يعرف بها في الملتقى ... ده كل مافي الموضوع ...
وتقبل فائق تحياتي وإحترامي ...

أخوكم محمد (مهندس فلزات)


----------



## محمد حمزه (20 يونيو 2006)

*مش العربي أحسن !!! إحنا عــرب ( إعتز بلغتك )*



eng_3mr84 قال:


> i am one of the newly graduare students from the college of petroleum and material engineering, i hope to contact with every metallurgical engineer here


 
ويلكم ..... welcome


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (20 يونيو 2006)

اخوكم هانى شرف الدين 
خريج هندسة الازهر 
2004 قسم مناجم وفلزات 
المنصورة 

معيد هندسة الفلزات


----------



## محمد شرف الدين (23 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوكم/ محمد عبد الرحمن شرف الدين 

كلية الهندسة جامعة اسيوط (قسم التعدين والفلزات) الفرقة الرابعة

لكم انا سعيد لانضمامي الي هذا المنتدي الرائع وتواصلي مع نخبة من المهندسين العرب 

من امثال استاذنا د/ جمال الشربيني و م/ هاني وكل مشرف في هذا المنتدي وكل مهندس 

غيور علي هذا التخصص العظيم.

وادعو الله ان يوفقكم الي ما فيه الخير لهذه الامة:14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: 

:2: والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:2:


----------



## محمد شرف الدين (23 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يطلق علي هندسة التعدين احيانا human engineering أو هندسة الانسان


----------



## محمد شرف الدين (23 يونيو 2006)

عفوا ....
ودا لان اول مهنة قام بها الانسان الاول هي الزراعة والتعدين 

لذلك هندسة التعدين هي اول هندسة عرفها الانسان الاول لصناعة

ادوات الصيد , الي جانب ان تقدم الامم والحضارات يقاس بمدي

تقدمها في هذا المجال , واستغلال ثرواتها الطبيعية.

فلا صناعة بدون هنسة التعدين:69: :69: :69: :69: :69: :69: :69:


----------



## petro_aymoon (26 يونيو 2006)

ايمن احمد عسكر 
تالته (ان شاء الله) هندسه بترول وتعدين السويس
قسم بترول
يشرفنى انى اول واحد من مجال البترول يحط اسمه


----------



## saffwat (26 يونيو 2006)

حفظ الله الجميع من كل مكروه ووفقهم لكل خير
اخوكم صفوت


----------



## هشام القبانى (26 يونيو 2006)

*انا لسى ف تالتة فلزات هندسة القاهرة*

انا لسى ف تالتة فلزات ف هندسة القاهرة
عاوز اعرف اى حاجة عن سوق العمل
وايه الحاجات المفروضة اخودها عشان ابقى كويس اما اتخرج


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

أهلا بيك معانا يا باشمهندس/ هشام القباني
نورت المنتدى ...... اعلم أولا وأخيرا أن الرزاق هو الله
بالنسبة لسوق العمل ... في سنة رابعة هتقدر تحدد ميولك أكتر إن شاء الله
وكل اللي أقدر أنصحك بيه دلوقتي إنك تحاول تتدرب في الصيف في أماكن كويسة تقدر تستفيد منها بجد .... والله الموفق
وأي خدمة أو مساعدة في الدراسة أنا تحت أمرك
أخوك/ محمد حمزة (مهندس فلزات)


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (28 يونيو 2006)

حسين البرزنجي 
مهندس اقد م / معهد نفط بغداد
اعمل في مجال تدريس مادة تقنية خطوط انابيب النفط ومادة الفحص الهندسي 
بغداد / العراق


----------



## يوسف2007 (2 يوليو 2006)

يوسف أبوحديد
الاسم المستعار: يوسف2007
السنة الثالثة بترول القاهرة


----------



## محمد طه محمد أحمد (2 يوليو 2006)

محمد طه محمد 
السودان 
هندسة بترول 1999
جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا (كلية الهندسة )


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (2 يوليو 2006)

أمين محمد الداغري
سوريا
هندسة بترول 1997
دبلوم دراسات عليا في هندسة الحفر والانتاج 2000
جامعة البعث-كلية الهندسة البترولية والكيميائية


----------



## فيصل العبدالله (4 يوليو 2006)

وبعد التحية العطرة , اقدم نفسي لكم

اخوكم / فيصل العبدالله

مهندس كيميائي حديث التخرج, ولكم فائق الشكر بقبول انضمامي للكوكبة المهندسين المتميزين.

واتمنى ان يكون طريقنا محفوف بالنجاح والتقدم وذلك بالتكاتف وخلق مستقبل امتنا الاسلامية المعهود.

والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم...


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 يوليو 2006)

مرحبا بك معنا ........ تشرفنا أخي/ فيصل العبدالله
ولكن لي سؤال:
لماذا عرفت بنفسك هنا مع أنه يوجد منتدى لقسم الهندسة الكيميائية في الملتقى؟!!


----------



## alemam (4 يوليو 2006)

Emam .... petroleum Engineer .... :14:


----------



## Abdulrahman Khaled (5 يوليو 2006)

*مهندس عبدالرحمن*

عبدالرحمن أمين
مهندس بترول(1998) 
أعمل في شركة يمنية-أمريكية مشغلة في اليمن خبرة 5 سنين


----------



## فادي-83 (6 يوليو 2006)

المهندس فادي المناصير- مهندس مواد ومعادن- جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية-الاردن
نتمنى ان يرتقي هذا المنتدى لما فيه كل فائدة بمشاركات الجميع, و جزا الله خيرا الاخ مهندس فلزات على هذت\ا الجهد.
E- mail: fadimanaseer***********


----------



## سيد المهندس (7 يوليو 2006)

سيد عبد المحسن طالب بقسم فلزات جامعة القاهرة


----------



## سيد المهندس (7 يوليو 2006)

الاخ هشام القباني انجح في تالتة الاول وبعد كدة دور علي الشغل


----------



## محمد حمزه (8 يوليو 2006)

الأخ/ سيد المهندس مرحبا بك معنا في المنتدى الحديث العهد ........ نورتونا ولكن نريد مشاركات فعالة يا باشمهندسين


----------



## wesam_ganem (9 يوليو 2006)

م.وسام عوده
مهندس تعدين.جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه
اعمل مهندس انتاج وجوده في مصنع الماس للسيراميك (الاردن)


----------



## المهندس جلال (11 يوليو 2006)

أنا من مدينة حلب السورية طالب سنة رابعة قسم علم المواد الهندسية (تعدين ) من جامعة حلب وفقنا الله لما فيه الخير لهذا المنتدى و تشرفنا بمعرفة الجميع


----------



## رشدي عوض (12 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سعدت جداً بالتطور السريع للقسم بعد أن لم يكن
وسعدت أكثر أن بدايته كانت سؤالاً وجهته للإدارة

رشدي عوض 
خريج هندسة البترول - جامعة السودان 1994


----------



## محمد حمزه (14 يوليو 2006)

[BLINK]مرحبا بكم[/BLINK]
[GLOW="FFFF00"] 
[BLINK] 
 WELCOME 
[/BLINK]
[/GLOW]​


----------



## maidriss (14 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم وتحيات مباركات من اخوكم المهندس ادم ادريس 
كلية الهندسه الميكانيكيه جامعة الخرطوم


----------



## booooogy (19 يوليو 2006)

*محمد الباجورى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا طالب بهندسة بترول القاهرة


----------



## happyyear (25 يوليو 2006)

haider al haji peteroleum engineer at king fahd university of petroleume and minerals KFUPM in saudi arabia fourth year 
iam sponsored by ARAMCO the biggest company in whole wold of producing oil



it is my pleasure to be here in this forum
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WELCOME


----------



## Khalidmh (26 يوليو 2006)

دكتور مهندس/ خالد محمد حافظ
التخصص هندسة لحام 
خريج كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس- قسم فلزات 1991
ماجستير فى هندسة الفلزات- 1997 (لحام)
دكتوراه فى الهندسة الميكانيكية - جامعة اوساكا - باليابان 2004 (لحام)
دبلومة مهندس لحام دولي من المعهد الدولي للحام Iiw
عضو اللجنة القومية لتكنولوجيا اللحام والتفتيش وكذلك هيئة التوحيد القياسي المصرية
أعمل حاليا باحث فى مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات بالقاهرة
وكذلك استشارى هندسة لحام ومواد بصندوق الاستشارات الفنية والتكنولولجية
واستشارى لحام وتحليل انهيارات فى شركة جابكو للبترول وخدمات البترول البحرية Pms وكذلك شركة المقاولون العرب.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________
WELCOME


----------



## محمد حمزه (27 يوليو 2006)

يشرفنا وجودك بيننا يا دكتور / خالد محمد حافظ 
أتمنى أن نستفيد من خبراتكم العظيمة 
وأسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والرقي إنه على كل شيء قدير

أخوكم/ محمد حمزه


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (27 يوليو 2006)

مرحبا بكم جميعا ونامل الاستفاده من علمكم الغزير خاصة دكتور مهندس/ خالد محمد حافظ


----------



## koki (29 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="1 70"] 
[GRADE="00BFFF 4169E1 0000FF"] 
مساء الخير 
انا koki 
كنت السنة دي في الفرقة الاولى تعدين في هندسة القاهرة
و بجد مبسوطة جدا اني اشتركت في المنتدى و فيه ناس خبرة اكتر مني بكتير في مجال التعدين
و اتمنى اني استفيد بخبرتكم لاني حاسه اني مش عارفة ايه اللي المفروض اعمله لحد ما اتخرج عشان اكون مهندسه ناجحه في المجال ده
انا مستنيه النتيجة و اتمنى ادخل قسم بترول
اتمنى انكم تقدروا تساعدوني و ترشدوني للطريق الصحيح
شكرا.......... السلام عليكم
[/GRADE][/FRAME]


----------



## المهندس66 (31 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا المهتدس توفيق خريج هندسه التعدين بطرابلس ليبيا.
الوظيفه مهندس سوائل الحفر.


----------



## hazm mohammed (1 أغسطس 2006)

ياجماعه عايز اعرف مستقبل قسم هندسة المناجم والفلزات افضل ام قسم هندسة البترول افضل وذلك لان معظم الناس تحب قسم هندسة البترول وتفضله ارجو الردود


----------



## hazm mohammed (1 أغسطس 2006)

ياجماعه لنا عايز ايميل مهندس الفلزات عشان محتاج اراسله محتاجه جدا ارجو الرد


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (2 أغسطس 2006)

أنا محمد الحلو, مهندس بترول, ما شاء الله, ما هذا الكادر المخضرم من المهندسين العرب.

أرجو من الله أن تعم الفائدة الجميع إن شاء الله.


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (2 أغسطس 2006)

وأنا تاني مهندس بترول بهاذا الموقع ياباشا!!!!!!


----------



## hassan alkhatib (3 أغسطس 2006)

hassan akhatib
jordan 
albalqa applied university
material and metallurgical eng

eng ahmad i am following where r u going told them about my A mark in the lab lolololol
by the way eng ahmad is my teacher


----------



## fkafiah (3 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا لكم جميعا*

_انا فراس من الاردن,_

انا مهندس مواد و معادن, و طالب ماجستير في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية
انا اشكر الجميع على هذه المبادرة


----------



## hazm mohammed (3 أغسطس 2006)

شرفت المنتدي يابشمهندس فراس ياريت لوتتفضل وتعطني ايميلك للمراسله اخوك حازم هندسة تعدين وفلزات


----------



## as3ab7ob (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

أخوكم الأصغر:أشرف حسين
طالب بكلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس
قسم هندسة الفلزات والمواد

تشرفت كثيرا بالانضمام لكم وبالذات مع وجود عمالقة في هذا المجال بالمنتدى

ان شاء الله نستفيد منكم ونسعد بكم

وتقبلوا فائق تحياتي


----------



## hazm mohammed (4 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا بيك يااخ اشرف في هذا المنتدي انا سعيد بيك وبكل مشترك في هذا المنتدي


----------



## إسلام الجبيلى (8 أغسطس 2006)

أخوكم إسلام الجبيلى من الاسكندريه -مصر


----------



## ibrahem_rt (9 أغسطس 2006)

لازم الشباب اللى هيتخرج يعرف المصير اللى هيقابله فى سوق العمل و اهم شيىء فى الموضوع هى الوسطة الوسطة الوسطة...............................................الى مالا نهاية
ية


----------



## hazm mohammed (9 أغسطس 2006)

لا مش الوسطه الله اولا وقبل كل شئ


----------



## secretboy_4 (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أخوكم عبدالله محمود محمود
رايح تانية بترول / جامعة الأزهر
من المنصورة
ت/0109098035
يمنع إستخدام البريد الالكتروني ، ويمكنك التواصل عبر المنتدى


----------



## ibrahem_rt (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا بقول الوسطة الى مالا نهاية عشان ده الواقع المرير . كل شيىء بارادة الله عز و جل بس مش عارف اية الحكاية


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (12 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس البترولي: محمد زهري الحلو.

خريج كلية الهندسة البترولية في سوريا 2006 بتقدير جيد والمعدل 69.9.


----------



## فادي-83 (13 أغسطس 2006)

_فادي المناصير من الاردن - جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية - هندسة مواد و معادن - أرحب بانضمام المهندس فراس كافيه و المهندس حسن الخطيب:78: _


----------



## إسلام الجبيلى (13 أغسطس 2006)

_أهلا بكم مهندسى المستقبل_
_انا إسلام من مصر_
_أريد إن أمكن معلومات عن الغاز الطبيعى_
واريد ان اشكر القائمين على المنتدى على المنتدى الرائع


----------



## ibrahem_rt (14 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا بيكم جميعا 
انا اخكم ابراهيم من مصر مهندس تعدين و فلزات


----------



## ibrahem_rt (14 أغسطس 2006)

ايه اخباركم .............
فى اى مواضيع جديدة


----------



## ibrahem_rt (14 أغسطس 2006)

حد عنده اى كتب او بحوث عن اللحام

فية اى كتب او بحوث عن التعدين

اية يا جماعة مفيش اى رد

انتم فين ردو عليا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (16 أغسطس 2006)

اخ ابراهيم لو تابعت المواضيع الموجودة بالمنتدى جيدا لوجدت كل ما تطلبه باذن الله 

اضغط على هذين الرابطين تجد ما تريده عن اللحام 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25360
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21732

وعلى هذا الرابط تجد ماتريد من كتب فى هندسة التعدين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21716


----------



## farag22222 (16 أغسطس 2006)

أخوكم المهندس / فرج عبدالله فرج - خريج 2006 -هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس- قسم هندسة الفلزات والمواد


----------



## mohamed reda (16 أغسطس 2006)

your brother engineer mohamed reda 
مهندس فلزات خريج 2006هندسة البترول والتعدين


----------



## مهندس أزهري (17 أغسطس 2006)

*مهندس ازهري*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا بقي اسمي / محمود طلبه مصطفي خليل 

السنة النهائية قسم المناجم والفلزات - جامعة الازهر (("" واضح من اسمي مش كده""):7: 


وانا بقي مقيم في المنصورة :55:


----------



## farag22222 (17 أغسطس 2006)

اذيك يا محمد


----------



## hazm mohammed (17 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا بيك يااخ محمود انا اخوك حازم جامعة الازهر وان شاء الله داخل تانيه تعدين وانا سعيد بيك


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 أغسطس 2006)

مرحبا بكم جميعا يا مهندسوا المستقبل
نورتم الملتقى وننتظر مواضيعكم الجديدة والمفيدة


----------



## مهندس تكرير (20 أغسطس 2006)

*اتمنى ان التعارف يدوم على طول*

محمد فتحى السباعى

الفرقه التالته قسم هندسة تكرير وبتروكيمياء 

كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس

 مصر
:12: ​


----------



## h2010 (27 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="6 70"] 
[GLINT] 
[GLOW="33CC00"] 
اخوكم حسن احمد حسن على جا معة الا زهر 2005/2006 تقدير جيد والمشورع جيد جداااا 
فى مفا جاة عن المركز الثقافى عا مل دوره مجا نا لخريج التعدين اللى مش بشتغل وبيدو 150جنيه مكانه فى اخر عهباس العقاد واللى عا وز يعرف اى حاجه ممكن يكلمنى على التليفون 
[/GLINT]
[/GLOW][/FRAME]0104275789


----------



## h2010 (27 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="8 70"] 
حسن احمد حسن على 
 
[GLINT] 
بكا لو ريوس هندسة الا زهر عا م 2005/2006 تقدير جيد والمشروع جيد جدا 
دعوه الى كل من لم يعمل بعد فى المركز الثقا فى للتعدين فى اخر عباس العقاد عن دورات تدريبية مجا نا وبيدى 150جنيه اللى عا وز يعرف اى حا جه ممكن يكلمنى على ​
[/GLINT]0104275789
[/FRAME]


----------



## mtztaj (27 أغسطس 2006)

معتز تاج الدين ... مهندس تعدين .... قسم معالجة الخامات المعدنية .... ماجستير في معالجة الكروم .. محضر في جامعة الخرطوم ... السودان ..


----------



## ibrahem_rt (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة.......................
اية الاحوال يا شباب ؟ لو فية اى كتب بسيطة عن التفجير blasting


----------



## h2010 (31 أغسطس 2006)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عفوا يا حسن ..... بدون ذكر البريد الإلكتروني ...... فنحن نتواصل من خلال الملتقى
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الإدارة


----------



## لجين السمرى (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*مهندسة حديثة التخرج*

السلام عليكم 
اسمى سلمى السمرى ؛ تخرجت هذا العام من قسم الفلزات جامعة القاهرة ؛ ارجوعدم التعجب من وجود فتايات فى هذا المجال ؛ فعددنا لابأس به وننتظر الفرصة لاثبات وجودنا


----------



## h2010 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*للجميع*

السلام عليكم سلمى ما فيش اى مشكلة ان بنت تدخل مجال التعدين بس بشرط مالهاش دعوه بالمناجم لان ده اختصاصى اللى بحبه هههههههه
انا قلت قبل كده انه فى مركز الثقافه عاملين دورات تدريبيه للتعدين بدون مقابل وبتاخد 150 جنية فى الشهر لمده 3 شهور اتمنى اللى عاوز يشارك فى الدورات ممكن يروح المركز او يتصل على 0104275789
كمان فى جمعية للتعدين تحت الانشاااء وها نزل الاستما ره اللى تملاااها علشاان تقدر اى حد يشترك فى الجمعية ويارب تكون نا فعة للكل


----------



## لجين السمرى (4 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اسمى سلمى السمرى ؛ تخرجت هذا العام من قسم الفلزات جامعة القاهرة ؛ ارجوعدم التعجب من وجود فتايات فى هذا المجال ؛ فعددنا لابأس به وننتظر الفرصة لاثبات وجودنا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 سبتمبر 2006)

h2010 قال:


> [glow="ffff33"]
> [mark="6666cc"]
> هااااااااااى عليكم سلمى ما فيش اى مشكلة ان بنت تدخل مجال التعدين بس بشرط ما لها ش دعوه با المنا جم لا نى ده اختصاصى اللى با حبة ههههههههههههه
> [/mark][frame="13 70"]
> ...




يا ريت لو تدينا معلومات اكتر عن المركز وعن نوع الدورات وعنوان المركز ورقم تليفونه 

وعلى فكرة انا خريج الازهر 2004


----------



## booooogy (4 سبتمبر 2006)

يا ريت فعلن لو تدينا معلومات اكتر عن المركز
وكمان انا رايح بكالريوس بترول القاهرة
هل ينفع اشارك فى المركز


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*أخبار القسم إيه؟*



لجين السمرى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اسمى سلمى السمرى ؛ تخرجت هذا العام من قسم الفلزات جامعة القاهرة ؛ ارجوعدم التعجب من وجود فتايات فى هذا المجال ؛ فعددنا لابأس به وننتظر الفرصة لاثبات وجودنا


 مفيش تعجب ولا حاجه ...... بس علشان نكون صرحاء أكثر مع بعض ، صعب جدا العمل في هذا المجال بالنسبة للبنات ، إلا ما شاء الله ، ولكن ممكن تشتغلي في مجال الـ Docmentation ، فهذا قد يكون مناسب لكم كفتيات ، وربنا يوفقكم لما يحب ويرضى إنه على كل شيء قدير
وأخبار القسم وأساتذته إيه؟


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مرحبا بكم معنا​


----------



## Hammer (5 سبتمبر 2006)

م. وليد فلزات القاهرة 

أملك شركة خاصة حيث إنني وكيل شركة إنجليزية تعمل في مجال علاج التأكلات في المعدات بإستخدام ( السيراميك ) و هي طريقة متقدمة جداً توفر حلولا سحرية غير متوفرة بالطرق التقليدية و سوف أتحدث عنها ( إذا كان في عمر ) بالتفصيل هنا لاحقاُ


----------



## zakrea (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*اتمنى انى انضم ليكم*

اخوكم المهندس محمد احمد زكريا مصري الجنسية خريج هندسة بترول-من ليبيا ومعادلة جامعة القاهرة -كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين واتمنى من الزملاء انو نكون اصدقاء اعمل فى شركة خدمات بترولية لعمليات الكومبليشن وصيانة الابار اللى تعمل بالمضخة الكابسهsucker rod pump مهندس موقع على براريم الخاصة بعمل sucker rod pump 
واتمنى انو للجميع التوفيق والاحترام


----------



## لجين السمرى (5 سبتمبر 2006)

القسم والاساتذه بخير ؛ المشكله ان عدد الطلبة زاد جدا عن استيعاب القسم.
بالمناسبه ياريت تساعدونى فى ايجاد عمل ؛ انا مستعده للتعب عشان احقق ذاتى


----------



## zakrea (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*عايز اعرف*

بالنسبة لل معهد الموجود فى اخر عباس العقاد فيه حاجة تخص هندسة البترول ولالا وشكرا


----------



## لجين السمرى (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*ياريت !!!!*

ياريت معلومات اكثر عن الدورات ومكان المركز والمواعيد

ياريت الملتقى ينظم لقاءات لمساعدة حديثى التخرج والاستفادة من الخبرات الموجوده فى الملتقى

ياريت معلومات عن هندسة المخاطر وكيفية تفعيلها

كيف يمكن دعوة الزملاء للموقع خلال البريد الالكترونى

ماهى الدورات الاساسية لمهندس الفلزات

ياريت معلومات عن دورات اللحام

ياريت معلومات عن دورات التاكل


----------



## ibrahem_rt (5 سبتمبر 2006)

انا يا جماعة محتاج كتب فى التفجير مش مواقع


----------



## محمد حمزه (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*مع تمنياتنا بالتوفيق للجميع*



لجين السمرى قال:


> ياريت الملتقى ينظم لقاءات لمساعدة حديثى التخرج والاستفادة من الخبرات الموجوده فى الملتقى
> يمكنكي إضافة أي موضوع في هذا الشأن
> كيف يمكن دعوة الزملاء للموقع خلال البريد الالكترونى
> كل ما عليكي هو أن ترسلي لهم عنوان الموقع فقط
> ...


 
هذا والله الموفق
أخوكم / محمد حمزه


----------



## h2010 (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*رد للجميع*

[MARK="CC9966"] 
[BIMG]
المركز اللى انا با اتكلم عليه مو جود فى القا هر ه فى اخر عباس العقاااد اسمه المركز الثقافى وبشترط انى المتخرج يكون من غير و ظيفه دى دوراات عا مه فى مجاال التعدين للاجهزه والبرامج وانا اديتكم نمره المركز اللى ممكن تتصل وتستفسر اكتر عليه من خلااال الرقم ده 0104275789
كمان اللى عا وز دوره فى total او surfer
دى امها سهل انا ممكن ابعتلو البرنامج 8 ومشروووح كمان وانا على فكره خريج الا زهر عام 2005/2006 لسه طا زه يعنى بس ادعولى علشان الجيش 
[/BIMG]
[/MARK]


----------



## h2010 (6 سبتمبر 2006)

[GLOW="FFCC66"][FRAME="2 70"]انا رديت على كل الا سئله عن المركزى دوراااات للكل فى جميع مجال التعدين والبترووول بس ما تكنش شغغاااال كماااااااان لا زم تروح بنفسك عنوانه فى اخر عباااس العقاااد ورقم ممكن تسال على اى حا جه عن المركز 0104275789 اما الا خت سلمى ما فيش اى مشكله ان شاااء الله لا نى الشبببااااب مش لا قين هتلااااقو انتو هههههههههههه انا با اهر ج ربنا يسر ويسهل للكل كمان انا ها بعت قريب الا ستما ره للاشتراااك للجمعية بتاعت التعدين والبترووول المركز ده بيدى دورااات TOTAL ,SURFER, GPS بس اعتمدو على االله [/FRAME][/GLOW]


----------



## العلم للإيمان (6 سبتمبر 2006)

العلم للإيمان
هندسة الفلزلت و علوم المواد
كلية هندسة البترول و التعدين بالسويس
الفرقة الرابعة إن شاء الله...


----------



## h2010 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*هام جداااا*

*احنا عا وز ين نعمل حاجة نتعرف بيها على بعض وميعاد نتقابل فيه اون لا ين على الاقل اللى عا وز كده ممكن يكتب لنا ويبعت رساله علشان الاستفاده من الخبراات للكل وخصوصا لحديثى التخرج انا با قول ممكن اللى عنده تليفو نه يكتبو علشان التوا صل يكون اسرع وفى جروب معمول للقاء مهندسى التعدين والبترول ممكن يراسلنا على الاميل ده " يمكنكم التواصل وتبادل الخبرات عبر الملتقى ليستفيد الجميع إن شاء الله .. وشكرا - مع تحيات الإدارة "

ممكن نتعرف على بعض ونعرف بعض ونستفاد من خبرات الكل ونحا لو اننا نو فر فرص للعمل اما عنم اللى كان عا وز يشترك فى الدوراات بتاعت المركز فا احنا قو لنا كل حاجه ممكن تسفيدو بيها وشكرااا لجميع*


----------



## wesam_ganem (9 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا المهندس وسام عوده مهندس تعدين اعمل في مجال السيراميك اقطن في الاردن ورقم هاتفي هو00962796194461


----------



## prof mido (11 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم محمود بكالوريوس فلزات
مشترك جديد واحي القائمين على هذا المنتدي لما ارى فيه من التنظيم والمعلومات القيمه


----------



## ali_engineer (12 سبتمبر 2006)

أخوكم علي الطائي- العراق- مهندس بترول - جامعة بغداد 
طالب ماجستير هندسة بترول- ماليزيا - العمر: 32 سنة
أحب أشكر هذا المنتدى الرائع وأشكر كل الأخوة القائمين عليه


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (12 سبتمبر 2006)

انا سعيد جدا بهذة اللمة الجميلة واني اتمنى ان اضعكم في قلبي والله
المهندس احمد نعمة العلوي
خريج جامعة بغداد/ كلية الهندسة
قسم هندسة النفط والمناجم
2003-2004
المواليد:
11-9-1980
السكن الحالي العراق الجريح
لتمكنى من مهندسي البترول المتمحسين مثلي ان يتواصلوا معي
البريد الالكتروني: 
oilymanahmed*yahoo.com
موبايل:009647802797840
والسلام للجميع
اتمنى الموفقية للجميع


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (12 سبتمبر 2006)

اهلا بك اخي الطائي
مهندس البترول احمد نعمة من العراق الجريح ارغب في التواصل معك 
انا خريج جامعة بغداد قسم هندسة النفط والمناجم في الجادرية
اتمنى لك التوفيق يا اخي الطائي
تواصل معي 
البريد الالكتروني
oilymanahmed*yahoo.com
موبايل
009647802797840
والسلام عليكم


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (12 سبتمبر 2006)

مرحبا بكم جميعا فى بيتكم ملتقى المهندسين العرب ونتمنى لكم الاستفادة بكل ما هو معروض فى الملتقى 

:1:​


----------



## فادي-83 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

انا المهندس فادي المناصير , مهندس مواد و معادن من الاردن.......حديث التخرج .......ابحث عن دورات في مجال الفحوصات اللاتلافية Ndt او التصميم , للمراسلة يمكن استخدام الرسائل الخاصة اما البريد الالكترونى فممنوع نشره حسب قوانين الملتقى


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (15 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (15 سبتمبر 2006)

انا سعيد جدا للمشاركة فى هذا المنتدى كلية الهندسة جامعة الازهر قسم فلزات


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (15 سبتمبر 2006)

احمد منير عمرو قال:


> انا سعيد جدا للمشاركة فى هذا المنتدى كلية الهندسة جامعة الازهر قسم فلزات




مرحبا بك انا خريج الازهر مثلك 2004 ياترى ايه اخبار القسم دلوقتى


----------



## h2010 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

القسم زي ماهواااااااا
اخبارك انت ايه


----------



## hazm mohammed (17 سبتمبر 2006)

اهلا بيك ياحسن اخوك حازم محمد حسن تانيه تعدين جامعة الازهر وانا سعيد جدا بتشريفك المنتدي 
ومنساش طبعا اخوي وحبيبي احمد منير اهلا بيك في المنتدي وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## oftata (18 سبتمبر 2006)

<P>السلام عليكم</P>
<P>انا مصطفى فريد</P>
<P>خريج علوم جيولوجيا وكيمياء</P>
<P>واتمنى ان تقبلونىعضو معكم</P>
<P> </P>
<P>وشكرااااااااا</P>


----------



## oftata (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*ارجو المساعدة*

<P>اخوكم مصطفى جيوكيميائى ابحث عن عمل باحدى شركاتالبترول خريج دفعه 2004</P>
<P> </P>
<P>ارجو المساعدة</P>


----------



## الفراح (20 سبتمبر 2006)

اريد كتب في مجال الطاقات الجديدة والمتجددة


----------



## dead_heart_wael (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مهندس وائل محمد فتحي
مهندس مناجم ومساحة خريج كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين سنة 2004
انا سعيد بانضمامي اليكم واتمنى نفيد ونستفيد


----------



## ebrahim_83 (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*Good*

شكرا موضوع جميل انا استمتعت بى اوى


----------



## Mr.Saykoo (24 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم م/السيد النشاوى
طالب بالسنة الثانية-قسم هندسة البترول - كلية الهندسة- جامعة القاهرة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فادي-83 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

شباب ما هو الفرق بين هندسة المعادن و هندسة التعدين ,انا بوجهة نظري انهم واحد ..انتوا شو رأيكوا؟


----------



## zakrea (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*كل عام والجميع بخير*

السلام عليكم(اخوكم م.محمد زكريا) مهندس بترول دفعة 2004 
مصري اعمل فى شركةحفر وخدمات بترولية واتمنى من الله انا اكون صديق لكل المهندسين الموجودين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربي وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 سبتمبر 2006)

[FRAME="7 70"]مرحبا بكل الاعضاء الجدد ونتمنى لهم الاستفادة والافادة [/FRAME]​


----------



## EgyMine (29 سبتمبر 2006)

حسام 
الفرقه الثالثه
هندسة المناجم
قناة السويس


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

أيمن سعيد ...... refiningboy
ثانية تكرير..... كلية هندسة البترول بالسويس......
أرجو التواصل مع الجميع لعموم الإفادة .........


----------



## احمد المقدم (2 أكتوبر 2006)

مهندس/ مصطفي عبد السميع المنشاوي فلزات وعلوم مواد هندسه بترول وتعدين السويس 2005
0104403719


----------



## astars (8 أكتوبر 2006)

اشرف عبد المعطى 
مهندس تعدين وفلزات جامعة اسيوط
خريج 2006
بدرس حاليا لحام استعدادا لسوق العمل 
والله الموفق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## basheerh (10 أكتوبر 2006)

بشير محمد حلوش
مهندس مواد ومعادن جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية

تحية مهندس فراس كافية


----------



## oftata (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

كل سنة وانتم طيبييييييين


----------



## oftata (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ليه مافيش اى حد 
معبرنى


----------



## محمد حمزه (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*لامؤاخذة يا هندسة*



oftata قال:


> ليه مافيش اى حد
> معبرنى





oftata قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيبييييييين



و أنت بألف خير يا باشمهندس ...... 
مرحبا بك معنا بين زملائك المهندسين ...... نورت المنتدى


----------



## goodzeelaa (17 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوكم مهندس / سامح امين
تعدين وفلزات اسيوط 2006


----------



## goodzeelaa (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخبار مهندسين مصر ايه ؟ 
كل عام وانتم بالصحه والسلامه
............................................
لاسف الشديد من المعتقدات الي بين طلبه كليه هندسه ان اقسام تعدين وفلزات اقسام ليس لها قيمه
واقسام بتاخد اقل تقدير والي شايل مواد و هكذا
ولاسف الي مش عرفينوا ان القسم ده اساس كل شئ في الحياه من صناعات و و و و
مش عارف انا ليه الطالب بينظر لقسم كهربا او ميكا انهم هما التوب في الاقسام وانهم هما الي شغالين
علي الرغم ان لو خد بالوا ان عدد الخرجين من اقسام التعدين وفلزات و البترول مش يعدوا 500 مهندس ويمكن يكون اقل عشان الاقسام مش في كل هندسات مصر ( اسيوط و القاهره و السويس و ازهر قنا ) 
يا ريت شباب هندسه ياخد بالوا من عدد الخرجين بالمقارنه بالاقسام الاخري
و علي فكره
لو تسئل يا بشمهندس علي قسم تعدين زمان
كان بياخد اعلي تقدير في الاقسام بس لاسف الدنيا دواره 
اسف طولت عليكم يا شباب
كل عام وانتم بخير
اخوكم في الله مهندس / سامح أمين الشهير ب جودزيلا في تعدين وفلزات اسيوط : $
علي فكره انا خريج 2006


----------



## مهندسة بارعة (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

تقبل الله طاعتكم اخواني اجمعين , عندي سؤال لوسمحتم لمهندسي البترول 

كم عدد مصافي البترول في الشرق الاوسط واسمائهم , وما الطاقة الانتاجية لكل منها


انا مهندسة بارعة  سنة خامسة هندسة كيميائية 

مع جزيل الشكر وفائق الامتنان


----------



## محمد حمزه (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرحبا بكم جميعا وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير*


----------



## م . كولو (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اتمنى للجميع بالتوفيق
محمد ميرغني - جامعة السودان-كلية هندسة و تكنولوجيا النفط
sudanese petroleum pipe lines company


----------



## goodzeelaa (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم في الله مهندس / سامح امين
تعدين وفلزات اسيوط خريج 2006
و لازلت ابحث عن عمل 
ولكــــــــــــن
شغال كورسات الحمد لله
و يا شباب فيه كورس اسموا iwe
international welding eng.
هندسه اللحام الدولي
بيتاخد في مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات
الكورس ده ب 17000الف جنيه
ونازل عليه دعم وبتدفع 2000 جنيه
شهادتوا بتاخدها من جمعيه اللحام الدولي في النسما
وبيبعتلك رخصه دوليه تفتح ابواب رزق كتيره ان شاء الله
و الله الموفق


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*سراج منير*

مرحبا بيك ياباشمهندس اخوك فى اللة احمد منير عمرو هندسة فلزات الازهر وعلى فكرة انا كنت عايز ناخذ هذة الدورة بس عايز اعرف معلومات اكثر وعلى فكرة انا فى القاهرة يعنى لو احتجت اى حاجة انا تحت امرك رقم تليفونى0106768500


----------



## saibrax (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا احمد _طالب بالفرقه الرابعه هندسه الفلزات والمواد كليه هندسه البترول والتعدين بالسويس _
ارجو من الاعضاء اعطائى معلومات عن العمل والحياه العمليع بعد التخرج


----------



## goodzeelaa (28 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
كيف الحال يا شباب
يا رب تكونوا تمام
بالنسبه يا مهندسه koki عشان تكوني مهندسه ناجحه في الوقت الحالي
لابد تكوني متخرجه ومعاكي اسلحه تعرفي تفتحي بيها الابواب
الاسلحه ديه هيه اللغه والكمبيوتر
اهم حاجه تاخديها وانتي في الكليه
ومش تضيعي وقتك في الهوا
وبالذات الاجازات
انا حاليا الي معطلني الكورسات الي عمالا خد فيها
و واقفه حالي
استثمري وقتك وجهدك في الكورسات عشان مش تندمي بعد كده
وعشان الفرصه الي بتيجي بتيجي مره واحده بس يا خدتها يا خدتها ان شاء الله
والله الموفق
اخوكم في الله سامح امين
GOoooooOdzeelaa
تعدين وفلزات اسيوط 2006


----------



## goodzeelaa (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شايفك يا مهندسه سلمي متحمسه زياده عن اللزوم شويه
في التئــــني السلامه
وابعدي عن المناجم عشان هيه مش ناقصه اساسا
هتقفلوا علينا في كل حته كده
يبقي نقعد احنا في البيت افضل و تنوروا انتوا في المناجم 
:ي


----------



## goodzeelaa (28 أكتوبر 2006)

الي انا ملاحظوا ان معظم الخرجين من السويس والقاهره و مافيش غير تلاته من اسيوط وانا اعرف الاتنين التانين اشرف و محمد :>


----------



## tamer metallurgy (29 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوكم/ تامر محمد فتح الله

خريج كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين-السويس دفعة 2004

أرجو أن يتم التواصل بيننا بشكل أوسع وأشمل

حتى يتم تبادل المنفعة والعلم بيننا

أصل الهندسة هى الفلزات والتعدين

ووفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## علي فتحي (1 نوفمبر 2006)

انا سعيد جدا جدا بهذا الملتقى الهندسى والذى وجدت فيه ناحية علميه واخويه عاليه جدا 


م/ على فتحى


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (1 نوفمبر 2006)

اخــــــــوكم مجدي عليان
مهندس ميكانيك
الجامعة الاردنية
مهندس تفتيش بمجال النفط خاصة المبادلات و البويلرات و المواسير و الاوعية والابراج........
مهندس تفتيش اسطوانات الغاز المسال 12.5 كغم و 50 كغم 
مهندس كتابة مواصفات و دراسة عطاءات


----------



## amir eleslam (1 نوفمبر 2006)

Amir Eleslam

Alexandria University 

Production Engineering Department

2nd Year

Thanks aloooooot for your topic


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 نوفمبر 2006)

مرحبا بكم جميعا 
في
منتدى هندسة البترول والفلزات والمناجم
WELCOME


----------



## mohamedpet1 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

:14: السلام عليكم ورحمه الله اخوكم محمد عدلى احمد بترول وتعدين السويس قسم بترول


----------



## mazouz777 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

i'm Mohamed cherif, Reservoir engineer from the university of boumerdes faculty of oil, gas and chemistry, and i'm also Master of science in Asset management and HSE from the university of robert grodeen in Aberdeen.


----------



## مهندس أزهري (8 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## fkafiah (16 نوفمبر 2006)

فراس 
مهندس معادن 
اعمل في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية


----------



## GOGAR (16 نوفمبر 2006)

محمود بكر - بترول الازهر - وربنا يديم علينا نعمه التعارف


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة احمد منير عمرو كلية الهندسة جامعة الازهر شعبة الفلزات والمناجم كم انا سعيد بالمشاركة فى هذا المنتدى 0106768500


----------



## goodzeelaa (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم مهندس سامح امين
تعدين وفلزات اسيوط 2006
بدرس حاليا iwe
هندسه اللحام الدولي في مركز بحوث و تطوير الفلزات
والله الموفق


----------



## wesam_ganem (26 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :اخوكم وسام عوده 
مهندس تعدين اعمل في مصنع الماس للسيراميك رئيس قسم تحضير المواد الاوليه ومتابع لجوده ومطابقة المنتج للمواصفات القياسية


----------



## فادي-83 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندس فادي المناصير - مهندس مواد و معادن -جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية- اعمل حاليا بمصانع الاسمنت الاردنية للتواصل-fadi-jo*************


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (3 ديسمبر 2006)

حرام عليكم انا مهندس مناجم ومش لاقى اى شركه او مصنع


----------



## Petroleum Engineer (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*hello every one*

My Name is Ahmed Taha:6: ​​1995 Received a B.Sc. in Petroleum Engineering Faculty of Engineering, Cairo​​University​​​​Now I’m working as a sand control supervisor in one of the major companies WW. In Cairo.​​I think this is a very good opportunity to meet, chat and exchange experience and knowledge.​​ 
 thank you all


----------



## حسينوف (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*الاسم : حسينوف- السودان*

مرحبا بالجميع. نسعد بالتعارف على الاخوه المهندسين.
التخصص: هندسه كيميائيه
شركه بترول
عمليات المنبع 
:77:


----------



## حسينوف (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*الاسم : حسينوف- السودان*

مرحبا بالجميع. نسعد بالتعارف على الاخوه المهندسين.
الاسم: حسينوف
شركه بترول
عمليات المنبع 
:77:


----------



## علاء الهدي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

علاء الهدي ( بكسر الهاء و فتح الدال وسكون الياء)

خريج هندسة تعدين جامعه الخرطوم

العمل الحالي: مساعد تدريس - جامعة الخرطوم


----------



## علاء الهدي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

علاء الهدي ( بكسر الهاء و فتح الدال وسكون الياء)

خريج هندسة تعدين جامعه الخرطوم

العمل الحالي:  مساعد تدريس - جامعة الخرطوم

ارجو التواصل
وشكراً


----------



## علاء الهدي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

mtztaj قال:


> معتز تاج الدين ... مهندس تعدين .... قسم معالجة الخامات المعدنية .... ماجستير في معالجة الكروم .. محضر في جامعة الخرطوم ... السودان ..


 

الاستاذ / معتز 
ارجو التعرف اليك اكثر
وشكراً


----------



## علاء الهدي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

mtztaj قال:


> معتز تاج الدين ... مهندس تعدين .... قسم معالجة الخامات المعدنية .... ماجستير في معالجة الكروم .. محضر في جامعة الخرطوم ... السودان ..


 

الاستاذ / معتز 
ارجو التعرف اليك اكثر
وشكراً


----------



## حسينوف (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*حسينوف- السودان*

الاخ طه:
لك التحيه

we are encountering some sand problems i our oil field, specially with heavy crude production. i would like you to highlight some suggestions for down hole treatment as well as above ground for sand.

thx


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (12 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## mizobub (14 ديسمبر 2006)

معتز غنيم
كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس
سنة اولي 
قسم بترول


----------



## فتح الله مسعد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

رساله للمهندس مجدى
انت موجود دلوقتى فى المنتدى


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 ديسمبر 2006)

نعم موجود
كيف بقدر اساعدك؟


----------



## فتح الله مسعد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

رساله للمهندس مجدى
من فضلك افتح *****ك على ******


----------



## فتح الله مسعد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

رد عليا من فضلك


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 ديسمبر 2006)

يا اخ فتح الله انا موجود
كيف بقدر اساعدك انا بالخدمة
ولكن يا حبذا عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة
وليس عن طريق هذا الموضوع
لاني لن اعيد الكتابة هنا
وشكراااااااا


----------



## فتح الله مسعد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

انا عندى خمس مشاركات فقط و مش ممكن استخدم الرسائل الخاصه


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اوكي
كيف بقدر اساعدك؟
فتحتلك موضوع منفصل بامكانك المشاركة فيه؟


----------



## فتح الله مسعد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

عاى فكرة انا اضفتك على ال***** بتاعى ونفسى نكون اصدقاء


----------



## فتح الله مسعد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ايه الحكايه يا باشمهندس مجدى.......... هوا انا مش عاجبك
ولا الموضوع كلام و بس


----------



## فتح الله مسعد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

انت هتخلينى ما اشاركش فى المنتدى تانى


----------



## فتح الله مسعد (18 ديسمبر 2006)

يا عم رد عليا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (18 ديسمبر 2006)

المهندس فتح الله مسعد ايه المساعدة اللى محتاجها


----------



## محمد صلاح الريس (21 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوكم في الله / محمد صلاح حسن 
حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة التعدين والفلزات 
جامعة الأزهر 2006
تقدير جيد 71 %
المشروع جيد جدا
أتمنى التواصل مع الجميع
وشكرا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (21 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بالجميع
منورين المنتدى


----------



## عبد الرحمن النشار (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الاسم / عبدالرحمن فوزي النشار 
مناجم وفلزات الازهر 
دمياط,اشكر كل من ساهم في انشاء هذا الصرح وان يوفق الجميع لخدمة هذه الامة المكلومه


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (23 ديسمبر 2006)

زميلكم (احمد ونس) كلية (لهندسة)الفرقة (الرابعة) قسم (التعدين والفلزات) جامعة(اسيوط) مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 
ومشروع التخرج (corrosion)


----------



## amroo1982 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

مهندس عمرو متولي مهندس تكرير بترول وهندسة كميائيه خريج بترول السويس دفعه 2004 واعمل في شركة جلوبال سنتافي للحفر واهلا بيكم في المنتدى ولو اي احد من دفعتي ياريت نتجمع هنا سلام


----------



## petrolium_engineer (29 ديسمبر 2006)

أحمد صبري في بكالوريوس هندسة البترول قسم تكرير بترول وصناعات بتروكيماوية ( با السويس)
وعلي فكرة انا عرضت قبل كدة فكرة التعارف دي..بس محدش رحب بيها....


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

حياكم الله اخواني المهندسين
و ان شاء الله تستمتعوا معنا وتستفيدوا
في ملتقى العرب


----------



## aimanaja (27 يناير 2007)

أيمن عجمي .. طالب علم مواد هندسية وتعدين..سنة خامسة ان شاء الله


----------



## أبو الجووج (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم،
أخوكم: جهاد الدين علي، مهندس مواد و معادن، خريج 2004، جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية، الأردن.
أعمل حاليا في الجمعية العلمية الملكية-الأردن، مهندس فحص بدون إتلاف، حاصل على تأهيل و ترخيص في عدة تقنيات فحص.
أكمل حاليا السنة الثالثة في الكيمياء في الجامعة الهاشمية-الأردن (إدعولي).
(1) تحية لجميع المشاركين في المنتدى و خاصة أصدقائي و إخواني مهندسي المعادن من الأردن.
(2) أنا من مؤيدي عمل الفتيات في هذا المجال و لكن مع مراعاة عدم إضطرار الفتاة للاختلاط مع الشباب، و يفضل العمل في المختبرات و البحث العلمي و التدريب.
(3) تحية خاصة للمهندس مجدي عليان.

أشكر القائمين على الموقع على جهودهم.


----------



## m_a_abbas (30 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوكم محمد عباس, مصري, مهندس لحام, خريج هندسة اسكندرية 1999 أعمل مدير انتاج ومسئول عمليات لحام وتفتيش في صناعة المنشئات الثقيلة (بناء وإصلاح سفن وحفارات) حاصل علي مستوي ثاني في الــ (ٌrt, Pt, Mt, Ut, Vt) & حاصل علي Cswip 3.1 
أرجو من الله أن تكون المشاركة في هذا المنتدي الرائع في ميزان الحسنات
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (3 فبراير 2007)

*معكم على الطريق*

*حسين علي البرزنجي 
مهندس ميكانيك \ معهد نفط بغداد 
لي بعض الخبرة في الفحوصات الهندسية وتقنيات خطوط الانابيب النفطية 
ادعو الله تعالى ان يوفق الجميع لخير هذه الامة 
واتمنى التواصل معكم ( حسب الظروف واعتذر مقدما لسؤ الوضع الامني )​*


----------



## eng_eledy99 (8 فبراير 2007)

*أرجو قراءة البيانات للتعارف كما طلبتم*

مهندس / محمد العليدي البلد: بورسعيد
التخصص (هندسة التعدين و الفلزات)
الجامعة: أسيوط سنة التخرج 2004
مشروع التخرج : تعديل البنية المجهرية لبعض سبائك الزنك(قمت بنشر بحثين من هذا المشروع).
أعمل كمهندس ضبط و تأكيد الجودة في شركة صناعة مواسير 
لدي خبرة في ال Ndt و اللحامات


----------



## فتح الله مسعد (8 فبراير 2007)

ده منتدى جميل جدا


----------



## al_khateeb86 (8 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا اخوكم محمد تانية هندسة البترول 
كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين السويس


----------



## ايمن مصر (13 فبراير 2007)

انا ايمن من خريجي قسم ميكانيكا الانتاج سنه 1999
واعمل مهندس صيانه باحدي شركات البترول بمصر
واحضر ماجستير عن ميكانيكا خطوط الغاز الطبيعي


----------



## omelkorah (22 فبراير 2007)

محمد فتحى طالب قسم هندسة البترول كلية هندسة البترول و التعدين جامعة قناة السويس


----------



## بترو أسامة (7 مارس 2007)

أوافقك الرأي أخي


----------



## alshangiti (12 مارس 2007)

أخوكم 


يحى محمد الشنقيطى 

مهندس تعدين حاصل على ماجستير فى ادارة المنا جم , اعمل مديرا ل التعدين فى شركة معا دن مشروع الا لمنيوم السعودية


----------



## ibrahem_rt (12 مارس 2007)

معدكش اى شغل لمهندس تعدين و فلزات غلبان معاه I.w.s فى اللحام او اى شغل فى التخصص


----------



## ibrahem_rt (12 مارس 2007)

ازيك ياعليدى ؟ ايه الاخبار؟ 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000مبروك عقبال البكارى


----------



## علاء الهدي (13 مارس 2007)

الاستاذ المهندس يحيى الشنقيطي 
أخوك علاء الهدي (بكسر الهاء وفتح الدال وسكون الياء )
خريج في جامعة الخرطوم قسم هندسة التعدين2004م
اعمل حالياً مساعد تدريس جامعة الخرطوم قسم هندسة التعدين
أتمني التواصل عبر المنتدى,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (13 مارس 2007)

ولا انا لادي لادي بس احب اتعرف علي الشباب.....


----------



## ibrahem_rt (13 مارس 2007)

معدكش اى شغل لمهندس تعدين و فلزات غلبان معاه I.w.e فى اللحام او اى شغل فى التخصص.


----------



## العقرب50 (18 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعدنى ويشرفنى ان اشارك فى هذا المنتدى
م/ سامى فهمى هندسة تعدين وبترول وفلزات - جامعة الازهر 1987 بتقدير جيد
ان شاء الله نفيد ونستفيد من خلال مشاركتنا فى هذا المنتدى الممتاز
انا اعمل فى شركة قطاع خاص تعمل فى مجال صناعة الزهر المرن والزهر المادى بدرجاته المختلفة


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (19 مارس 2007)

اخوكم /احمد جمال
مهندس لحام باحى شركات المنشئات المعدنيه
فلزات القاهرة 

اشكر كل القائمين على المنتدى وجميع الاعضاء


----------



## ibrahem_rt (19 مارس 2007)

ازيك يا بشمهندس سامى فهمى (راشد توكل) انت عامل ايه؟ ان شاء الله تكون بصحة جيدة انت والعائلة الكريمة.


----------



## mtztaj (22 مارس 2007)

أخوكم معتز تاج الدين حاج على السودان - ولاية الجزيرة - مدني الحبيبة - دبلوم حاسوب جامعة الجزيرة - بكالريوس هندسة التعدين جامعة ام درمان الاسلامية - تخصص معالجة الخامات.. زي ما بقولوا المصرين بنعمل من الفسيخ شربات ...
الوظيفة الاولي سائق تاكسي - الوظيفة الثانية عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطل..


----------



## mtztaj (22 مارس 2007)

محمد شرف الدين يا حبيبي انت .... 
أيوه هندسة التعدين زي ما أنا قلت عصب الحياة بعد الزراعة ولولا التعدين واستخراج الحديد في قديم الزمان لما كانت الزراعة المتطورة الان بالاليات ..... لكن ...!!!!!!!!!
مين بيقدر ........... أرجو أن اتعرف عليك أكثر ..........


----------



## اهلاوى بالفطرة (31 مارس 2007)

*طالب اعدادى*

احمد عاطف السيد 
طالب اعدادى هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس
مقيم بالزقازيق


----------



## alshangiti (1 أبريل 2007)

يحى الشنقيطى

ماجستير هندسة التعدين جامعة ليدز 

مدير التعدين مشروع الا لمنيوم - معادن - السعودية


----------



## أيهم العراقي (8 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم أخوكم أيهم خريج كلية الهندسة جامعة بغداد قسم النفط والأن أعمل في شركة نفط عراقية سعيد بأنضمامي لهذا المنتدى .............. 

تمنياتي بالموفقية للجميع


----------



## adham fahad (8 أبريل 2007)

المهندس ادهم فهدمهندس ميكانيك) اعمل في مجالات عديدة منها المصانع الانشائية وكذلك مجال البترول والورش والاوعية الضغطية


----------



## مبدعة (5 مايو 2007)

انا ايمان مهندسة معادن ادخل باسم مبدعة بكالوريس مواد ومعادن ارحب بكل المهند سين زملائي


----------



## ibrahem_rt (5 مايو 2007)

اهلا و سهلا بكى معنا لرفعة هذا الوطن.........................................مصر


----------



## شريف قطب (6 مايو 2007)

أنا شريف قطب - المعادى - القاهرة خريج هندسة القاهرة قسم فلزات
الشغل - مهندس التآكل فى شركة بترول خليج السويس " جابكو "
متزوج 
shetos16981***********
shetos1000*************
لو حد عايز اى مساعدة فى اى حاجة خاصة ب:
1- Corrosion.
2- Painting
3- Chemical
4- Inspection
انا فى الخدمة
ملحوظة :
يا محمد حمزة انا شريف قطب اللى كنت معاك فى الكلية والجيش و بجد الله ينزر عامل انتا شغل جامد اوى اوى .
بس انا عندى اقتراح اننا ممكن نساعد الشباب اللى عايز ار حاجة فى الكليات وكمان المشاريع بتاعت الكلية بحيث كل واحد يدى خبرته لغيره ، وزى ما قلت قبل كده اللى عايز حاجة يقول.

شريف قطب


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 مايو 2007)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااه .... أخيرا شريف قطب*

شكرا يا باشمهندس شريف قطب على الكلام الجامد ده ... أخجلتم تواضعنا ... اللهم وفقنا جميعا إلى فعل الخير دائما
وياريت تكون دي روح كل المشاركين في الملتقى 
ملحوظة: هناك أعضاء كثيرين يطلبون مساعدات في التآكل .. يعني لو تقدر تساعدهم في الروابط التالية:

كل شئ عن ال corrosion & its protection methods 

اى افادة بخصوص التاكل 

project on cathodic protection of oil and naturalgas pipelines


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 مايو 2007)

نجدد الترحيب بجميع الأعضاء الجدد 
 نزداد شرفا بإنضمامكم لقائمة أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
 منتدى هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم


----------



## الأمير أمير (9 مايو 2007)

أخوكم أحمد مهندس بالهيئة العربية للتصنيع القاهرة ومتخصص فى اللحام وأعمال الصاج ومن المحلة الكبرى خريج هندسة المنصورة ميكانيكا 1993 وأود أن أذكر أن اسم أمير هو اسم الشهرة الخاص بى وأنا لا أتخفى من شئ والسلام علسكم ورحمة الله


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (10 مايو 2007)

الأمير أمير قال:


> أخوكم أحمد مهندس بالهيئة العربية للتصنيع القاهرة ومتخصص فى اللحام وأعمال الصاج ومن المحلة الكبرى خريج هندسة المنصورة ميكانيكا 1993 وأود أن أذكر أن اسم أمير هو اسم الشهرة الخاص بى وأنا لا أتخفى من شئ والسلام علسكم ورحمة الله


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (15 مايو 2007)

*اخوكم في الله
مؤمن احمد عاشور
جامعه الاسكندريه قسم ميكانيكا قوي دفعه 2003​*


----------



## سمير زكى عثمان (18 مايو 2007)

ُEngineer : Samir Zaki Osman 
Petroleum Engineer 
High Industrial Institute Of petroleum and mining
june 1974
Now I am The lub oil General Manager at Amerya Petroleum Refining Company 
any service
my E-mail
samir_zaki2002*************


----------



## محمد حمزه (18 مايو 2007)

سمير زكى عثمان قال:


> ُEngineer : Samir Zaki Osman
> Petroleum Engineer
> High Industrial Institute Of petroleum and mining
> june 1974
> ...


مرحبا بك معنا يا باشمهندس سمير
ونزداد شرفا بانضمامك لنا ....
في إنتظار مشاركاتك النافعة إن شاء الله
مع خالص تحيات إدارة الملتقى
والله الموفق


----------



## اوم65 (19 مايو 2007)

الاسم : عمر خطاب
مهندس نفط و بتروكيمياوت عندي خبرة 15 سنة في مجال عمليات النفط


----------



## أبو رزق (20 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا خريج كيمياء وأعمل حاليا فني مختبر كيمياء بالجامعة الإسلامية وأناأعتبرأن هناك يوجد تقاطع بين الكيمياء وهندسة البترول والفلزات وأنا حابب يكون أن هناك تعاون ما بيننا وأناسوف أبدأ هذا التعاون بدي أسأل عن كيفية تلميع وتنظيف المعادن وحمايتها من التاكل غير حمض الهيدروكلوريك ضروري جدا لأنه بلزمني كثيو في تنظيف الأدوات الكيماوية المعدنية أرجوكم الرد السريع


----------



## محمد حمزه (20 مايو 2007)

الأخ: أبو رزق
يمكنك طرح موضوع جديد بهذا الخصوص في المنتدى ..... لكي تجد ردود إنشاء الله
ومرحبا بك معنا ........ نورت الملتقى


----------



## محمد حمزه (21 مايو 2007)




----------



## أبو رزق (22 مايو 2007)

طيب ياخ محمد حمزه جاوبلي على السؤال لو سمحت


----------



## metalco (26 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوكم لبيب من فلسطين 
إستشارى أعمال ألمنيوم 
أود التواصل مع كل من له علاقة باعمال الألمنيوم


----------



## أبو رزق (26 مايو 2007)

يا أخ لبيب ونحن أيضاً نود التواصل معك بخصوص تلميع وتنظيف الألمونيوم والذهب والفضة والحديد 
وبارك الله فيك 
:12: :12:


----------



## tifaonline (1 يونيو 2007)

انا اخوكم 
مصطفى عبد الحميد
دفعة 2005
من القاهرة
كنت في المدينة الجامعية(الأمل-الزيتيات-المستقبل)
انا حاليا ملازم اول مهندس احتياط في مصنع 100 الحربي
في مجال الصلب المخصوص وتصنيعه
يا جماعة لوحد عايز اي حاجة 
انا تحت امره
ومستني اي استفسار


----------



## جيوفيزيائى مصر (2 يونيو 2007)

طب ينفع ابقي معاكم انا مودى اولى جيوفيزياء
بس مش هندسه ........علوم


----------



## tifaonline (10 يونيو 2007)

مصطفى عبدالحميد 
كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس
قسم هندسة الفلزات وعلوم المواد
دفعة 2005
القاهرة
ضابط احتياط بالقوات المسلحة بالمصانع الحربية(في مجال تخصصي)
لو أي حد عاوز أي حاجة,
أنا تحت أمره.


----------



## شريف قطب (12 يونيو 2007)

يا بشمهندس محمد ، انت تؤمر واحنا ننفذ .
فعلاً لو حد عايز اى حاجة خليه يبعتلى وانا حساعده بكل ما استطعت انشاء الله.
انا *****ى على الهوت ميل هو shetos1000
بس اللى عايز حاجة او مساعدة يقول وبالأخص خريجى هندسة فلزات جامعة القاهرة علشان ده القسم اللى اتخرجت منه " ولا ايه يا حاج محمد "
والسلام عليكم


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

_____________________________________
لا داعي لكتابة روابط لمنتديات أخرى 
مع كل الشكر و التقدير لشخصكم الكريم
الإدارة


----------



## zakrea (14 يونيو 2007)

*اخوكم*

اخوكم محمد احمد زكريا مهندس بترول جريج 2004 جامعة النجم الساطع بليبيا ومعى شهادة معادلة من جامعة الفاهرة كلية هندسة البترول وبطاقة عضويه من نقابة المهندسين بالقاهرة ومصري الجنسية واعمل فى شركة سريفس للاستكمال الابار بعد عملية الحفر ويزيدني شرف انا انضم واتعرف على جميع الزملاء وانا من زمان نفسى فى الموضوع بتاع التعارف واللى يعرف يساعد حد فى شغل او فى معلومات يكون اجارة عند الله وده رقم تليفوني 0121905215
وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## عرااااقية (15 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا اختكم عراقيية اختصاصي هي الهندسة الالكترونية ولكن جزء من عملي هو من اختصاصكم ولهذا دخلت على قسمكم 
اعمل في شركة لانتاج thermo couple 

اختكم عراقية


----------



## kareemadel (16 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أنا أخوكم كريم عادل عبد الكريم 
طالب بهندسة الغاز الطبيعي ببورسعيد - جامعة قناة السويس - الفرقة التانية ان شاء الله
انا حابب اقولكم ان القسم ده جديد جدا واحنا ان شاء الله اول دفعة هتتخرج منه وفي عدة تخصصات منها التكرير - الانتاج - الحفر - الاستكشاف - الاسالة دي بعض التخصصات لان لسه ماوضوحش يقيت التخصصات انا نفسي اكون واحد من مكنم وياريت اي حد ليه خبرة او معلومات عن الغاز الطبيعي يفيدني ........شكرا


----------



## أبو رزق (17 يونيو 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بك ياخكريم واحنا نحب التعاون فيما بيننا


----------



## mustafa muneim (27 يونيو 2007)

*mustafa muneim*

مهندس معادن خريج الجامعه التكنولوجيه
اعمل في شركة مصافي الجنوب في قسم الصيانه 
ومتخصص في الافران والمراجل البخاريه:81: :81:


----------



## أبو رزق (30 يونيو 2007)

أهلا وسهلا يأخ مصطفى بماأنك في قسم الصيانة نريدمنك حل لهذا السؤال ماهو المحلول المستخدم لتنضييف وتلميع المعادن من الصدأ خصوصا الحديد والألومنيوم وغيرها من المعادن مع العلم أني اعمل فني مختنرات في الجامعة


----------



## ريكو (8 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
تحية طيبة لجميع السادة المهندسين بالملتقى وتحية خاصة للسادة المهندسين بالقسم
أخوكم محمد علي حمد النيل
طالب في السنة الخامسة قسم هندسة التعدين تخصص معالجة خامات جامعة أمدرمان الاسلامية -السودان


----------



## إيهاب أحمد محمد (12 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
م/ إيهاب أحمد محمد السيد 
مهندس فلزات من كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس
أنا خريج 2007 بتقدير عام جيد مرتفع أن شاء الله. :12: 
أبدأكلامى بالشكر والتقدير للسادة المهندسين الذين أفادونا كثيرا وأرجو من الله أن يزيدهم علما لخدمة الأنسانية بعلمهم وأنى لفى منتهى الساعدة بأنضمامى لهذا المنتدى الذى يجمع نخبة من المهندسين العرب الذين أعطو الكثير للوطن والعالم العربى .
وشكر خاص للمهندس والمشرف على القسم م/ محمد حمزه لما يبذله من مجهود لجعل القسم أفضل


----------



## محمد حمزه (12 يوليو 2007)

:84:


إيهاب أحمد محمد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> م/ إيهاب أحمد محمد السيد
> مهندس فلزات من كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس
> أنا خريج 2007 بتقدير عام جيد مرتفع أن شاء الله. :12:
> ...


ألف مبروك يا باشمهندس إيهاب ....... والمنتدى يشرف بتواجدكم فيه 
أسأل الله لك التوفيق في حياتك العملية القادمة إنه على كل شيء قدير :84:


----------



## الباحث المهندس (13 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليك يا مبدعة انا مهندس تحكم حابب اسلك


----------



## مبدعة (13 يوليو 2007)

وعليكم السلام يا باحث اهلا وسهلا بيك وبأسئلتك تفضل


----------



## مبدعة (13 يوليو 2007)

وعليك السلام يا باحث اهلا وسهلا بيك وبأسئلتك


----------



## حمدى حسن (23 يوليو 2007)

اخوكم
حمدى حسن
أخر سنة / كلية الهندسة /جامعة القاهرة
تعدين وبترول / شعبة مناجم
حاصل على دبلوم المدارس الفنية (خمس سنوات)
الاول علة الجمهورية فى هذا التخصص عام (1999-2000 )


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (23 يوليو 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

:28: اخوكم فى الله هانى عبد اللطيف محمد محمد 
هندسة البترول والتعدين السويس
قسم الفلزات والمواد
حاصل على البكالوريوس فى 20/7/2007
وجزاكم الله خيرا أخونا المشرفين والاعضاء على حسن المشاركه
ونفع الله بكم الاسلام والامة الاسلاميه جمعاء


----------



## alwardrus (24 يوليو 2007)

*روسيا الاتحاديه*

أستاذ دكتور - أنور الوردماجستير استثمار حقول نفط و غاز. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه1997 . دكتوراه تصميم و تعميم مشاريع أنتاج النفط خلال عمليات الاغراق. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه 2003 في الوقت الحاضر - مدير عام لمجموعه تصميم و تحليل مشاريع الانتاج للقطاعات النفطيه غرب سيبيرياء. شركة باشنفط باشجيو بروجيكت في الوقت الحاضر - أستاذ دكتور بجامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط كليه المعادن –جيلوجيا –حفر – استخراج – استثمار. اتولي اعداد اخصائون في فيزيا وهيدروديناميكا المكامن النفطيهتحياتي لجميع المهندسينبريدي الالكتروني[email protected]الشركه http://www.geo-project.ru/eng/


----------



## محمود وجدى محمد (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*اخوكم المهندس/ محمود وجدى محمد*
بكالريوس هندسة المناجم والفلزات جامعة الازهر 2006-2007
اريد نصيحه من اخوانى المهندسين بالنسبه لقرصات اختبارات اللحام فين اخدها ؟
وعاوز اخد قرص اتوكاد فى القاهره واريد مكان مميز لاخذ القرص ( الاوتوكاد ) ؟
وشكرا لكم جميعا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (2 أغسطس 2007)

المهندس . احمد سعيد اليافاوي
شركة الفوسفات الأردنية 
خريج كلية التعدين والمناجم جامعة اسطنبول الفنية ( itu) . 
1985


----------



## asal_80_77 (3 أغسطس 2007)

*ان مش مهندس بترول ان مهندس رقابة جودة ميكانيكا انتاج*

ان مهندس رقابة جودة وكان حلم حياتى انى اكون مهندس بترول وبجد يشرفنى انى معاكووبجد معاكو حاسس انى فعلا مهندس بترول ومليش علاقة برقابة الجودة وفعلا انتو ناس جميلة بجد لان محدش بيبخل عل حد ويشرفنى انى معاكو واتمنا لكم التوفيق امين يارب العالمين اى مساعدة للجودة وكل مايختص بالجودة يشرفنى جدا انى اسعدة اتمنى[/email] ان اقدر افيد اى حد :15: :63:


----------



## alwardrus (8 أغسطس 2007)

مرحبا بك زميلا في الموقع اخصائي جوده كنت أو مهندس نفط. أرجوا أن ينال اعجابك الموقع و شكرا جزيلا علي الاطراء الغير متواضع. تحياتيااستاذ دكتور أنــــــــــــــــور الوردروسيا الاتحاديه


----------



## alwardrus (9 أغسطس 2007)

مرحبا بك معنا في المنتدى


----------



## alwardrus (9 أغسطس 2007)

محمد حمزه قال:


> مرحبا بك معنا يا باشمهندس سمير
> ونزداد شرفا بانضمامك لنا ....
> في إنتظار مشاركاتك النافعة إن شاء الله
> مع خالص تحيات إدارة الملتقى
> والله الموفق


 
مرحبا بك معنا في المنتدى يا سيدي


----------



## alwardrus (9 أغسطس 2007)

mustafa muneim قال:


> مهندس معادن خريج الجامعه التكنولوجيه
> اعمل في شركة مصافي الجنوب في قسم الصيانه
> ومتخصص في الافران والمراجل البخاريه:81: :81:


 
اهلا وسهلا بك


----------



## alwardrus (9 أغسطس 2007)

القعقاع المصرى قال:


> :28: اخوكم فى الله هانى عبد اللطيف محمد محمد
> هندسة البترول والتعدين السويس
> قسم الفلزات والمواد
> حاصل على البكالوريوس فى 20/7/2007
> ...


 
والمنتدى يشرف بتواجدكم فيه


----------



## ود منصور (13 أغسطس 2007)

اخوكم علدالماجد منصور
السودان
Reservoir Engineer, Petrodar Operating Co.


----------



## حماد رافت (14 أغسطس 2007)

اخوكم حماد رافت خريج هندسه البترول والتعدين جامعه قناه السويس قسم هندسه تكرير البترول والهندسه الكيميائيه


----------



## محمد حمزه (14 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الدكتور : أنور الورد 
نتابعكم بإستمرار و نشكر لكم حرصكم على دعم الملتقى دائما
وفقنا الله وإياكم لما فيه الخير

ودعني أرحب معك بكل الأشقاء المهندسين العرب الذين إنضموا إلينا .... 

راجيا الله أن يجدوا في ملتقانا هذا كل ما يفيدهم ... وأن يعينهم على خدمة بعضهم البعض إنه على كل شيء قدير


----------



## عفيف نوفل (14 أغسطس 2007)

عفيف نوفل- مهندس ميكانيك - 1990- afef.no*************


----------



## MAT-ENG (15 أغسطس 2007)

مهندس مواد ::: طالب سنة ثالثة ::: جامعة القدس :: أبو ديس :: فلسطين :::

هل يوجد قسم خاص بهندسة المواد :: أم هناك قسم بديلا عنه ؟!

ونحن منكم واليكم


----------



## مصطفى ناجى (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله و بركاته
طبعا انا سعيد انى هنا لاول مره اسمع او اشوف حد من نفس التخصص بتاعى بره الكليه و اتننى انه يكون فى تعاون مثمر بنا ان شاء الله وطبعا بسلم على زميلى فى الكليه و زمليى فى المشروع محمد عبد الرحمن شرف و بقوله انتا فين


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (24 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

مهندس مواد و معادن

الاسم : محمد حلواني 
البلد : الاردن

التخصص هندسة المواد و المعادن
الجامعة : جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (24 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

مهندس مواد و معادن

الاسم : محمد حلواني 
البلد : الاردن

التخصص هندسة المواد و المعادن
اجامعة البلقاء التطبيقية
سنة التخرج : 2005
الخبرة : سنتين 
في مجال تركيب مصانع صهر و انتاج الحديد والصلب مع شركات تركية و انتاج الحديد و الصلب و سكب مختلف انواع السبائك و المعالجة الحرارية
و خبرة 8 اشهر في المعالجة الكيميائية لسطوح المعادن المختلفة و الجلفنة


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (24 أغسطس 2007)

مرحبا بكم جميعا وندعوكم للمشاركة معنا بفاعلية​


----------



## محمود وجدى محمد (27 أغسطس 2007)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وثانيا اهلا وسهلا بك يا باش مهندس احمد عضو فى المنتدى 
يرحب بك محمود وجدى مهندس فلزات خريج 2007 ويتمنى من حضرتك انك تساعده ازاى يبقى مهندس مراقب جوده ( ما هى الخطوات اللازمه للوصول الى هذا العمل من قرصات او دورات تدريبيه او ما شابه ذلك )
واخيرا شكرا لك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (27 أغسطس 2007)

اخوكم فى اللة احمد منير محمد عمرو هندسة فلزات جامعة الازهر الفرقة الثالثة وسعيد جدا بكم وتحية خاصة للباشمهندس هانى شرف الدين مشرف


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (27 أغسطس 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بيك يامحمود اخوك فى اللة احمد منير عمرو هندسة فلزات الازهر الفرقة الثالثة بالنسبة لدورات اللحام موجودة فى مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات فى التبين ومدعمة من القوات المسلحة اما بالنسبة للاوتوكاد فهناك اماكن كثيرة ومنها نقابة المهندسين فى اقرب فرع ليك وهناك كمان دورات مجانا فى مركز سوزان مبارك بحدائق القبة ودة رقم تليفونى لو انت محتاج اى خدمة 0165156543


----------



## محمود وجدى محمد (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك احمد منير 
انا محمود وجدى وده رقم تليفونى 0107113146 / 0127270480 وان شاء الله هتصل بيك عشان اعرف منك كل المعلومات دى ان شاء الله نبقى اصدقاء على الخير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (1 سبتمبر 2007)

اخوكم فى اللة احمد منير عمرو طالب بهندسة المناجم والفلزات جامعة الازهر الفرقة الثالثة


----------



## البطنان (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة الى الاسماء المستعارة فبالفعل مثل ماتفضل احد الاخوان هو اسم محبب فمثلا اسمي المستعار هو البطنان وهي مدينة في ليبيا واسمها طبرق وكوني عشت فيها 10 سنوات واحببتها واحببت اهلها سميت نفسي باسمها مع العلم اني عراقي 
واسمي هو مصطفى , مهندس معادن خريج الجامعة التكنلوجية سنة 90 من قسم هندسة الانتاج والمعادن واعمل حاليا مدير شركة ضواغط هواء ومحركات لخبرتي العملية فيها ... مع التقدير لكل اخواني المهندسين ومن كل التخصصات .


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (1 سبتمبر 2007)

أنا أحمد محمد
طالب في هندسة الوقود والطاقة
مرحلة ثالثة
العراق
يشرفني أن أكون مع هذه الجواهر من المهندسين العرب أمثال الدكتور جمال الشربيني ومحمد حمزه وكافة الأعضاء
أرجو لأن تقبلوني صديقا أو أخاً
سلامي:15: :15: :15:


----------



## تحسين علي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوكم تحسين من العراق بكلوريويوس هندسة البترول جامعة بغداد احب ان ابادل المعلومات في اختصاصي علما انا في منطقة حقلية في الرميلة جنوب العراق في البصرة اعمل حقليا حفر ابار


----------



## حامل راية التوحيد (3 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله والحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
اسمي:عواد الخاطر من سوريا
خريج هندسة بترول سوريا23/3/2007


----------



## محمد الصلحابي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخيكم محمد الصلحابي 
من السودان 
طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم تعدين الفرقة الثالثة

ابعث باقة ورد الى كل الباشمهندسين اللي اتشرفنا بمعرفتهم وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح دوما.


----------



## خالد بولو (10 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا خالد بدرس هندسة المناجم بقسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات"تعدين" في البكالوريوس بجامعة القاهره وارجو من مهندسي المناجم مراسلتي كي نقوم بتكوين رابطه خاصه بنا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد178 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

م / محمد محمود شامخ
خريج كلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة - 2004
قسم ميكانيكا
وأعمل بقطاع البترول 
صيانة خطوط ومحطات تخفيض ضغط الغاز الطبيعى
ت : 0109482029


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 سبتمبر 2007)

أهلا بكم جميعا يا مهندسينا الأعزاء ...... والله منورين الملتقى
مرحبا بكم أخوة أعزاء يزداد الملتقى بكم شرفا وتألقا

أسأل الله لنا جميعا التوفيق ...... وكل عام وأنتم بخير​
رمضــــــــــــــــــــان كريــــــــــــــــــــــــم​
:31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31:


----------



## دووين (14 سبتمبر 2007)

اختكم دووين محمد
مهندسة كيمياوية لسنة 2003 اعمل في مجال البترول 
من العراق 
انا سعيدة بالاشتراك معكم في هذا الملتقى واتمنى ان استفيد من هذا الملتقى وافيد اخواني

واكون عند سن ظنكم


----------



## mmelsyed (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مصطفى محمد السيد 
تكرير بترول السويس 
بنى عبيد - دقهلية
دفعة 2006


----------



## Salah mustafa (16 سبتمبر 2007)

أخوكم م. صلاح السعيد مصطفى
خريج هندسة الأزهر 2000 قسم بترول
أعمل حاليا بالمملكة العربية السعودية بشركة National Oilwell Varco
وهي شركة متخصصة فى جميع معدات البترول
أعمل فى قسم Downhole Tools
وتخصصى هى كل معدات الحفر و Fishing tools
تحياتى للجميع بمستقبل باهر ومشرق


----------



## نهيان (18 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم أخواني الأعزاء

اود أن أعرفكم على نفسي 

انا :12: نهيان عبدالهادي محمد:12: من :31: اليمن :31: 

:30: كليه النفط والمعادن_قسم الجيولوجيا الهندسيه:30: 

:67: وانا حقاً مسرور بالتعرف عليكم:67: 
www.auomc.net


----------



## عفيف الطاهري (18 سبتمبر 2007)

عفيف الطاهري سنه رابعه كليه النفط والمعادن جامعه عدن اليمن قسم جيولوجيا هندسيه


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*تعرف*

انا اخوكم احمد نعمه 
مهندس بترول خريج 2004
جامعة بغداد
اعمل بشركة خطوط الانابيب النفطية في العراق 
اتمنا التواصل مع اخوتي مهندسي البترول لتبادل الخبرات ولكسب الصداقات
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق لكل المهندسين العرب


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (19 سبتمبر 2007)

Salah mustafa قال:


> أخوكم م. صلاح السعيد مصطفى
> خريج هندسة الأزهر 2000 قسم بترول
> أعمل حاليا بالمملكة العربية السعودية بشركة National Oilwell Varco
> وهي شركة متخصصة فى جميع معدات البترول
> ...


----------



## دينا الزيدي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

اختكم دينا خريجة هندسة مواد اختصاص مواد معدنيه ولا معدنيه خريجة الجامعه التكنلوجيه بغداد


----------



## شمس الدين العيلة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم/شمس الدين زكريا
مهندس بترول -هندسة بترول وتعدين السويس-2002
المنوفية
اعمل فى البحر الاحمر
وادعو لكم جميعا بالتوفيق.


----------



## ابن زكى (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم م/ محمد زكى
رئيس قسم التفتيش الهندسى بشركة انابيب البترول
وامين صندوق الجمعية المصرية للاختبارات الغير اتلافية ESNT
وحاصل على المستوى الدولى الثالث فى الاختبارات الغير اتلافية L III / ASNT
وحاصل علىدبلومة فى اللحام من معهد التبين للدراسات المعدنية
وحاصل على دبلومة فى تصميم خطوط الانابيب من هندسة القاهره
ومحاضر ومدرب فى كثير من مكاتب التفتيش المصرية
واعشق مساعدة الاخرين على قدر استطاعتى
وال***** الخاص بى هو m_zaki1928***********


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*مرحبا بكم معنا*

أهلا وسهلا بيك معانا يا باشمهندس محمد زكي ..... إن شاء الله يكون هناك تعاون بيننا في الأيام القادمة
نورتم الملتقى و ازددنا شرفا بمعرفتكم :84:


----------



## saer_mounir (24 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## kadhum (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اهديكم اطيب الامنيات 
انا المهندس كاظم الجابري خريج جامعة البصرة سنة 1997 قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية 
حاصل على شهادة الماجستير في الهندسة الميكانيكية (الانكسار في الحام) سنة 1999
واعمل في مجال الفحص الهندسي والسيطرة النوعية منذ عام 2000 

مع التقدير والشكر لكل الاخوة العاملين والمشتركين في هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## moha2007 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

محمد عبد اللطيف 

خريج هندسة بترول وتعدين السويس

قسم بترول


----------



## محمد حمزه (30 أكتوبر 2007)




----------



## حسام عثمان (30 أكتوبر 2007)

أخوكم حسام عثمان
هندسة بترول و نعدين 
تخصص هندسة الفلزات و علوم المواد
دفعه 2004
أعمل حالا فى مجال التفتيش الهندسى فى بتروجت

متوقع ان استفيد كثيرا من هذا المنتدى بأذن الله
و يارب أقدر افيد اى حد يحتاج منى اى شئ


----------



## kadhum (30 أكتوبر 2007)

حسام عثمان قال:


> أخوكم حسام عثمان
> هندسة بترول و نعدين
> تخصص هندسة الفلزات و علوم المواد
> دفعه 2004
> ...


 
اهلا وسهلا استاذ حسام 
ماهي الاعمال التي تقوم بها خلال عملك اقصد اعمال الفحص الفحص .... واتمنى ان يكون هذا الملتقى فرصة لتلاقي اعمالنا وتلاقح افكارنا ونكون على تواصل دائم


----------



## حسام عثمان (30 أكتوبر 2007)

kadhum قال:


> اهلا وسهلا استاذ حسام
> ماهي الاعمال التي تقوم بها خلال عملك اقصد اعمال الفحص الفحص .... واتمنى ان يكون هذا الملتقى فرصة لتلاقي اعمالنا وتلاقح افكارنا ونكون على تواصل دائم


 
اشرف فى الفترة الحاليه على اعمال التفتيش هندسى فى بناء محطة غازات فى شمال سيناء
و اتابع جميع الأعمال المتعلقه بمجالى و اهمها متابعه العمل حتى يتمى بصورة سليمة و و اختبار اللحامات سواء visual او بالتصوير الأشعاعى
و نقوم بعمل ال PQR الخاص بالمشروع و هكذا ..


----------



## محمود على أحمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*أخوكم / محمود على أحمد *
*مهندس بترول بشركة بترول بلاعيم بقطاع الحفر وصيانة الآبار*
* فرع أبورديس بجنوب سيناء*
*خريج دفعة 2006 كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس*
*وأسأل الله عزوجل أن يستعملنا دوما لنصرة الاسلام والمسلمين*


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (21 نوفمبر 2007)




----------



## الفنك (25 نوفمبر 2007)

salam alaykkom
i am med fouad ferhat petroleum engineer from algeria.


----------



## الفنك (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you mr hani


----------



## تامر فؤاد حسن (26 نوفمبر 2007)

مهندس / تامر فؤاد حسن
بكالوريوس هندسة الفلزات جامعة القاهرة 2007
حاصل على المستوى الثاني في دورات التفتيش Rt,ut,mt,pt
أشكر الجمبع على هذا المنتدى الرائع.


----------



## محمد سعيد هجرس (4 ديسمبر 2007)

أخوكم محمد سعيد هجرس.
أولى هندسه بترول السويس.
قسم هندسه الفلزات وعلوم المواد.
وشغال فى مجال لحام وتصميم خطوط الأنابيب.
والتفتيش الهندسى عليها.
مجال التفتيش واللحام من احسن المجالات فى مصر.


----------



## مطلوع مراد (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*i am mechanical engeneer i look for the easiest way for à job postin in the midel eas*

:81:  how to be employed at oil & gas companies i d'ont understind


----------



## اشرف علي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوكم كرم الشافعي فني تآكل وتفتيش بشركة جابكو والان في خالدة رئيس وحدة التآكل بالشركة وخبرتي 13 سنة ببالقسم الفني بهذا المجال الرائع هل تقبلوني ضيفا في هذا الموقع واي استفسار فني في التآكل تحت امركم elshafaay************* وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## الفنك (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا محمد فؤاد فرحات مهندس دولة في انتاج البترول و رئيس مصلحة الأستغلال والحقول في شركة سوناطراك الجزائرية.


----------



## hassangafer (12 ديسمبر 2007)

إخوانى المهندسين الاعزاء:
شكراً لكم جميعاً ولمشاركتكم فى هذا التعارف 
انا اسمى حسن من السودان مهندس بترول
اتمنى ان نتواصل أكثر وأكثر
وهذا بريدى لمن أحب ان يراسلنى hassan_gfr*************واتمنى من الكل وضع عنوان بريدة لتكون المواصلة اكثر واكثر 
وشكرا..


----------



## alshangiti (15 ديسمبر 2007)

أ خوكم يحى الشنقيطى 
مهندس تعدين -ماجستير ادارة مناجم جامعة ليدز -بريطانيا
مدير التعدين شركة معادن مشروع الألمنيوم -


----------



## 3Dmaxslim (24 ديسمبر 2007)

سليمان ح س - الجزائر - غرداية – تقني سامي في الهندسة الميكانيكية- خريج معهد الهندسة الميكانيكية - جامعة بومرداس-الجزائر
العمل الحالي: خبير لدى مديرية الطاقة والصناعة ومكلف بالاختبارات الهيدروليكية والميكانيكية للأنابيب والآلات المستعملة تحت الضغط الغاز والبخار.​أعمل حاليا بالشراكة مع عدة شركات هامة معروفة وطنية ودولية كشركة سوناطراك, BECHTEL Inc , British Petrolum ...


----------



## eng_3mr84 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*Qc Engineer*

Salam Allikum All Engineers, I Am Amr Muhammed,
Qc Engineer In Petrojet
Matllaurgy And Material Enginnering Suez Canal Univ.
Hoping U All Much And More Success In Ur Life And Work:33: :30: :30:


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 يناير 2008)

محمد حمزه قال:


>


................................................................


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 يناير 2008)

حسام عثمان قال:


> أخوكم حسام عثمان
> هندسة بترول و نعدين
> تخصص هندسة الفلزات و علوم المواد
> دفعه 2004
> ...



أهلا بيك معانا يا باشمهندس حسام


----------



## Ra3i AlTiMa (4 يناير 2008)

أنا عمر سعود (أبو عبدالعزيز)

طالب في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن - جونير

أتشرف بأن أكون عضو في هذا المنتدى اللي استفدت منه الكثير والكثير


لدي طلب ..

أريد قراءة كتاب يتعلق بهندسة البترول ...

ما العلم اني أول مره أقرأ في مجال التخصص :4:

وبما اني طالب .. أبغى كتاب سهل الفهم


----------



## hudairaq1 (18 يناير 2008)

الاخ علي الطائي اعتقد اني زميلتك في الدفعة كيف الحال


----------



## hudairaq1 (18 يناير 2008)

هدى 
مهندسة بترول ومناجم 
جامعة بغداد 1998
العراق


----------



## نورالصفار (18 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
احب اعرفكم بنفسي 
اسمي نور الصفار 
طالبه بكلوريوس هندسه بترول ومناجم 
اقل وحدة بالخبرة في هذا المنتدى
احب اشكر كل قائمين على هذا المنتدى 
ا


----------



## م نادر خليل (21 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
م نادر خليل رمضان 
مهندس فلزات خريج هندسة البترول و التعدين بالسويس
اعمل في مجال الجلفنة بالغمر علي الساخن و انا الان احاول ترجمة كل مايقابلني في مجال الجلفنة بالغمر علي الساخن الي اللغة العربية حتي تعم الاستغادة و ايضاً اعتزازاً باللغة العربية 
يشرفني الانضمام الي هذا المنتدي و ارجوا من الله ان نتعاون معاً لتثقيف بعضنا البعض و الاستفادة قدر الممكن


----------



## م نادر خليل (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا م نادر خليل مهندس فلزات - خريج هندسة البترول و التعدين بالسويس اعمل بمجال الجلفنة بالغمر علي الساخن
انه شرف لي ان انضم لهذا المنتدي الجميل و ارجوا من الله ان نتعاون معاً لنثقف بعضنا البعض


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2008)

ali - libya - Petroleum Engineering


----------



## م نادر خليل (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا م / نادر خليل مهندس فلزات اعمل بمجال الجلفنة علي الساخن 
مما يشرفني ان اكون معكم في هذا المنتدي و ارجوا من الله ان يساعدنا جميعا علي إفادة بعضنا البعض و ان نتعاون معاً في التعلم و التعليم لكي نجني ثمار ذلك خير 
و شكرا لكل من بالمنتدي و اتمني للجميع التوفيق 
ارجوا من الاخوه المهندسين من عنده ال din 50 976 ان يمديني به و لكم جزيل الشكر

السلام عليكم


----------



## لكاجاك (3 فبراير 2008)

اخوكم في الله زين الدين من سكيكده الجزاءر مهندس ميكانيك بمؤسسه البتروكيمياء .
اعمل حاليا في مشروع retubage des four de craquage d'ethylene.
عندي خبره لاباس بها في engineering et suivi de montage des equipements statiques et dynamiques


----------



## ع علي (5 فبراير 2008)

علي من الجزائر
متخرج حديثا في انتاج البترول 
ابحث عن عمل
سعيد بالانضمام


----------



## مهندس عمرو متولي (5 فبراير 2008)

أخوكم مهندس عمرو متولي
هندسة فلزات الازهر2005
بعمل في مجال المسبوكات الخاصة بالحديد الزهر والصلب
ان شاء الله سوف التحق قريبا بمجال ال Qc 
ارجو التعرف بكل الاعضاء


----------



## م نادر خليل (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم نادر خليل مهندس فلزات خريج جامعة قناة السويس
عانقت جدران المنتديات تعطرة لقدومكم ... وتزيّنت بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفي ممدودة لكفوفـكم لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور الحب الراقي و العلم المنير ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا إن شاء الله ثمراً عذباً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا البعض في كل المجالات أتمنى ان نقضي وقت ممتع مفيد معاً


----------



## أوراغ (23 فبراير 2008)

Yassine Aouragh Ingenieur De Production
Algggggggggggggeriaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mansy86 (27 فبراير 2008)

محمد عادل 
كليه علوم اسكندريه
كيمياء جيولوجيا:78:


----------



## فيصل الطائي (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم انا فيصل غازي عبد حسين كرجي علي جواد الطائي من العراق ديالى- بلدروز ادعوا الى التأخي و التعارف و التعاون و شكرا


----------



## عريف جمال (3 مارس 2008)

*أخوكم:*
*عريف جمال الدين من الجزائر*
مهندس دولة نقل وتوزيع المحروقات
متخرج(جديد)من جامعة بومرداس الجزائر
وأرجو أن أستفيد من خبراتكم:56:


----------



## احمد الازهري (5 مارس 2008)

اخوكم 

المهندس : أحمد علي سعد 
مهندس معالجة حرارية بمصنع 27 الحربي
بكالريوس هندسة المناجم و الفلزات جامعة الازهر 2005
اشكركم علي المجهود الرائع 

لمزيد من المعلومات شرفوني بموقعي www.engazhr.4t.com 

مع تمنايتي بالتقدم لهذا المنتدي الرائع​


----------



## محمد الطاهير (6 مارس 2008)

Mohamed TAHIR 
Morroco
مهندس استخراج المعادن خريج المدرسة الوطنية للصناعة المعدنية
مهندس بترول خريج المعهد الفرنسي للبترول
مجيستير تدبير الاعمال خريج جامعة الاخوين
اعمل بالمؤسسة الوطنية للهدروكربنات و المعادن


----------



## منار احمد (7 مارس 2008)

iam mnar 
metallurgical engineer


----------



## omdapetroleum (11 مارس 2008)

*عماد عبدالحكيم*

السلام عليكم
انا عماد قسم حفر و انتاج


----------



## م.أبويوسف (15 مارس 2008)

( م.أبويوسف) I’m Yaqoob Salim
Petroleum Engineer: Petrophysicist 
Oman


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

شكرررررررررا


----------



## الامن الصناعي (26 مارس 2008)

*تعارف*

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء انا اخوكم في الله محمد من الجزائر طالب سنة ثانية جامعي تخصص صيانة وامن صناعي تخصص اجهزة القياس البترولية ارجوا ان افيدكم واستفيدكم وفقني الله واياكم للخير


----------



## تميم اسماعيل (27 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم يسعدنى ان اكون احد المنضمين الى هذا الملتقى
أخوكم تميم اسماعيل -مصر -هندسة البترول و التعدين 
أعمل Q C بشركة أوراسكوم الانشاء و الصناعة


----------



## محمد حمزه (28 مارس 2008)

أهلا بيك يا باشمهندس تميم
مش عارف إذا كنت إنت اللي أنا قابلته في الوطنية ولا لأ (مع المهندس أحمد نجيب)

عموما ربنا يوفقك وتستفيد من الملتقى وتفيد كمان


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (28 مارس 2008)




----------



## تميم اسماعيل (29 مارس 2008)

يا بشمهندس محمد ايوه انا اللى كنت فى الوطنية انت فين دلوقتى يا رب تكون كويس و لو فى اى مساعده ممكن اعملها ده الموبيل 0126376576


----------



## الشباني (31 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوكم محمد صبار الشباني
الجامعة التكنلوجيا /بغداد 
قسم الانتاج والمعادن /معادن 
يسعدني جدا انضمامي الئ المنتدئ ومشاركة اخواني المهندسين العرب مع الامنيات للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 أبريل 2008)

هلا اخواني,

معاكم راشد البلوشي

سنة الاخيرة هندسة بترول

ارجو من المهندسين البترول مساعدتي في مشروع التخرج

My Thesis/Project is about Enhanced Oil Recovery through Simulation based on reservoir study



well thanx a lot & all the best


----------



## م محمد اسماعيل (4 أبريل 2008)

أخوكم مهندس محمد اسماعيل
هندسة اسيوط قسم تعدين وفلزات شعبة عامة
حاليا عريف مجند بالقوات المسلحة المصرية 
اتشرف بانضمامى لاسرة المنتدى


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (5 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا اخوكم مصطفى عبد النبى مهندس تعدين 
خريج هندسة القاهره قسم مناجم دفعة 2006
واعمل مهندس بشركة "سيناء الدوليه للرخام"
ومكان عملى فى المحاجر


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 أبريل 2008)

نجدد الترحيب بجميع الأعضاء
أهلا و سهلا​


----------



## مصطفى سعيد على (18 أبريل 2008)

مصطفى سعيد - مصر -القاهرة - خريج هندسة شبرا جامعة بنها دفعة 2006 -مهندس بترول قطاع العمليات الاستراتيجية بشركة التعاون للبترول (مهندس تنفيذى واستشارىللمشاريع البتروليه)


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم اهلا ياكل مهندسى الوطن العربى بشرى سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااره*

اهلا بكم 



فياريت الكل يدخل و يساهم و يساعد إخوانه فى الله

والله الموفق و الهادى إلى سواء السبيل

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

*ممنوع وضع روابط لمنتديات اخرى *


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (2 مايو 2008)

مزطوري قال:


> أنا سعيد جدا يا ترى ليه أجيبكم لأني أصبحت أحد المشاركين في هدا الملتقى




ونحن سعداء بوجودك معنا مرحبا بك​


----------



## عرجاني (18 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوكم المهندس عمر العرجاني من الاردن تخصص هندسة التعدين اعمل في شركة مناجم الفوسفات الاردنيه و قد نقلت حديثا الى قسم الجودة و مراقبة النوعيه .............. لذا ارجو منكم من لديه معلومات حول هذا الموضوع ان يفيدني بها ولكم جزيل الشكر كما ارجو من اخواني المصريين ان يعلموني حول توفر دورات تدريبيه في هذا المجال او اي مجال يخص هندسة المناجم والتعدين سوف تعقد خلال النصف الاول من شهر تموز ( يوليو ) كوني سأكون متواجدا في القاهرة في هذه الفترة


----------



## hkamel10 (21 مايو 2008)

:13::63::12::3::67::78::61::1::77::29::87::60::10:


----------



## osama711 (21 مايو 2008)

الدكتور المهندس| اسامةابوقرجة خريج كلية الهندسة قسم جلوجي اوكرانيا والان موقيم في اوكرانيا سوداني الجنسية


----------



## أحمد زويل (22 مايو 2008)

أخوكم أحمد بهاء زويــل.
الفرقة الثالثة من قسم التعدين والبترول.
جامعة الأزهر
مقيم بالأسكندرية_ميامى.
ت:0102077728


----------



## المهندس قناص (26 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم المهندس صفاء 
طالب ماجستير في هندسة المواد 
الاختصاص معادن 
ادرس حاليا في جامعة حيدر اباد الهندية 
iam safaa engineer
Mr .student in material engineering
metallurgical 
i study now in hyderabad in india


----------



## ISAM BARBARY (30 مايو 2008)

انا عصام الدين -من السودان
مهندس ميكانيكا
اعمل فى مجال البترول تخصص .....(esp)


----------



## ISAM BARBARY (30 مايو 2008)

*ارجو من اسامه ابو قرجه التعارف*

لنا عظيم الشرف بوجودك معنا يا دكتور 
ساهم بارسال كل ماهو مفيد 
عصام- سودانى


----------



## م/احمدصابر (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا احمد صابر
من المنصوره
في تانيه هندسه البترول والتعدين
قسم البترول
وانا سعيد باشتراكي في هذا المنتدي المحترم
وادعو الله ان استفيد من جميع الاعضاء وافيدهم اذا استطعت ذلك
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ادزيري (17 يونيو 2008)

*انــــا *** أدزيـــــري عضوة جديدة فهل من مرحــــب ؟؟*

:16:من جامعة الفاتح ليبيا,قسم هندسة التعدين ,في بداية طريقي , أريد الاستفادة من خبرة غيري


----------



## fattahmine (18 يونيو 2008)

fattah aoun
student in iap algeria
Msc reservoir engineering


----------



## المهندس/عبدو (19 يونيو 2008)

وأنا اخوكم المهندس م عبدالرحمن صالح عبدالرحمن عبدالباقى فازالله كفر بدواى القديم مركز المنصوره محافظة الدقهليه جمهورية مصر العربيه كلية الهندسه قسم تعدين وبترول جامعة الأزهر.


----------



## عبووووودي (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاسم / عبدالله
طالب في جامعة الملك سعود في المملكة العربية السعودية بمنطقة الرياض
السنه الثالثة هندسة بترول وغاز طبيعي


----------



## عرجاني (30 يونيو 2008)

أهلا وسهلا بالآنسة ادزيري من ليبيا واتمنى لك كل التوفيق في دراستك وانا ليس عندي مانع بمساعدة وافادة كافة اعضاء المنتدى فيما يختص بهندسة المناجم ........... حللت اهلاً ووطئتي سهلاً


----------



## محمد الطاهير (14 يوليو 2008)

محمد الطاهير مهندس بترول خريج المعهد الفرنسي للبترول Ifp


----------



## هشام ماهر (18 يوليو 2008)

أخوكم 
هشام ماهر
تانية هندسة البترول جامعة القاهرة


----------



## هشام ماهر (18 يوليو 2008)

انا الحقيقة كان عندى استفسار عن الدراسة و هو 
ايه هى الكورسات اللى ممكن طالب هندسة البترول ياخدها اثناء الدراسة واللى تفيده فى مجاله و مجال عمله بعد التخرج ؟؟؟؟
وشكراااا........


----------



## رشاد رمضان رشاد (20 يوليو 2008)

هل التعارف قاصر على مهندسي التعدين فقط


----------



## محمد حمزه (20 يوليو 2008)

رشاد رمضان رشاد قال:


> هل التعارف قاصر على مهندسي التعدين فقط



أو كل من له صلة بالمجال نفسه .... و أهلا بك وسهلا على كل حال


----------



## ثائر العكيلي (22 يوليو 2008)

*تعارف*

أخـــــوكم : 

ثائر عبدالنبي فليح العكيلي 

مهندس نفط 

أعمل في شركة نفط الجنوب / العراق 

من مواليد 1981


----------



## موح الجيري (2 أغسطس 2008)

أخوكم محمد من الجزائر خريج جديد هندسة بترول يرجو التعرف علي اعضاء المنتدي قصد الارشاد و المساعدة و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهند اللقاني (10 أغسطس 2008)

اخوكم مهند اللقاني السيد
خريج جديد بكالريوس هنسة وتكنلوجيا النفط 2007 
جامعة السودان للعلوم و التكنلوجيا


----------



## تباريح (11 أغسطس 2008)

أخوكم بدر
مفتش ميكانيكي في شركة سابك للصناعات الأساسيه
المملكه العربية السعوديه - الجبيل


----------



## الجيوفيزياء (12 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس جيوفيزياء محمد علي عامر يمني بوزارة النفط والمعادن هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية خريج جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة السعودية كلية علوم الارض تلفون
00977777559390
 وشكرا


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (18 أغسطس 2008)

اخوكم
محمد حسين امام
هندسة تعدين السويس - قسم فلزات 2002
أعمل بشركة غاز طبيعي ( محطات تخفيض الضغط)
:59::59:


----------



## ع علي (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
علي من الجزائر 
مهندس استغلال ؤ انتاج البترؤل في schlumberger


----------



## عادل عبود مهدي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا خريج كلية البترول والتعدين جامعة قناة السويس وحشتني مصر لاني من اليمن اصلا
عندي سؤال
عاوز اتواصل باصدقائي القدامى من الكليه مع العلم اني خريج دفعة 95
وكان لي زملاء وزميلات بحاول ابحث عن طريق الانترنت بس وجدت المنتدى ده اقرب قلت اسأل الاول قبل ما أبحث
هل تستطيعون مساعدتي
انا حطيت اسمي كاملا يمكن يشوفوه اللي بدور عليهم
ياااارب


----------



## محمد مالك علي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد مالك علي 
هندسه المواد الجامع المستنصريه العراق 
مهندس في وزاره الكهرباء العراقيه


----------



## karii83 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس كريم احمد جاد
مهندس مساعد كهرباء بشركة الحفر المصرية Edc اتمنى التواصل مع ناس في مجالي لان مجال الحفر مش سهل واكيد في صعوبات كتير جدا وشكرا ليكم كلكم


----------



## مينيستر (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا أحمد الحسيني من مصر 
طالب بالفرقة الإعدادية بكلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس


----------



## عمارالتعدين (1 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوكم عمار اليوسف 
خريج هندسة المواد(تعدين) وأنا الآن طالب ماجستير سنة أولى


----------



## بترول (2 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوكم احمد زكريا 
تالته هندسه تكرير بترول وبتروكيماويات 
كلية هندسه البترول والتعدين بالسويس
بالتوفيق جميعا ان شاء الله


----------



## نصيروا (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا خوكم نصر الدين من الجزائر مهندس في ميكانيكالورشات البترولية
تخصص الات الحفر والتنقيب
اريد عمل في شركة اجنبية


----------



## ابراهيم سيدي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*esselam*

merci mes fréres
Sidi Mohamed BRAHIM
Pays: Mauritanie 
MASTER EN EXPLORATION ET VALORISATION DES RESSOURCES MINERALES 
ET ETUDIANT CHERCHEUR EN GEO RESSOURCES EN COURS DOCTOTARAT D ETAT:55:


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوكم مصطفى عبد النبى حسين خريج تعدين القاهره قسم مناجم دفعة 2006
واعمل بمحاجر الرخام


----------



## طارق البخاري (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

أخوكم المهندس طارق خريج هندسة تعدين ومناجم وأعمل في NCB المكتب الوطني الهندسي الإستشاري National Consulting Bureau قسم اختبارات وتحليل التربة والصخور.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ابراهيم سيدي قال:


> merci Mes Fréres
> Sidi Mohamed Brahim
> Pays: Mauritanie
> Master En Exploration Et Valorisation Des Ressources Minerales
> Et Etudiant Chercheur En Geo Ressources En Cours Doctotarat D Etat:55:



اهلا بك معنا وبكل اهل موريتانيا


----------



## thesadest (25 أكتوبر 2008)

bader
well engineer
sultanate of Oman


----------



## بشرى عبد المحمود (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*من السودان الف تحية لمهندسي التعدين*

السلام عليكم 
انا بشرى عبد المحمود محمد . مهندس تعدين خريج جامعة الخرطوم كلية الهندسة و العمارة في العام 2000م و اعمل مهندس مواد بالدار الاستشارية بالسودان في مجال تشييد الطرق ( مهندس مختبر التربة و الاسفلت ) . اتمنى من زملائي و اساتذتي و اخواني بالمنتدى التواصل حتى نعمل على تطوير قدراتنا الاكاديمية و المهنية في هذة المهنة القاسية من حيث ايجاد فرص للعمل و التطبيق لهذة العلوم . و جزاكم الله خيراً
تلفون :00249122723087
00249912693589


----------



## طارق البخاري (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

أهلا وسهلاً بك يا م. بشرى بيننا وأتمنى لك مشاركات فعالة في هذا المنتدى.


----------



## وائل الشيخي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكر جميع المهندسين المتواجدين في الموقع واشكر المشرفين علي المجهود الكبير المبذول 
انا وائل الشيخي من ليبيا طالب في السنة الاخيرة في تخصص الهندسة النفطية انا من مواليد 1983م
اعمل الان علي مشروع تخرج well control
اتمني من الله ان يوفقني ويوفق جميع الطلبة
وانمني ان تساعدوني علي القيام بالمشروع ولكم جزير الشكر 
وائل الشيخي


----------



## محمد حمزه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أهلا بجميع المهندسين العرب
أرجو أن يزداد الملتقى نشاطا وتألقا بوجودكم
نفعنا الله وإياكم بما علمنا وعلمنا بما ينفعنا إنه عليم حكيم​


----------



## lotoo83 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

فى البدايه احب اشكر القائمين على المنتدى جميعا وبرحب بكل السيدات والساده المهندسين جميعا
انا محمد لطفى احمد مهندس تعدين وفلزات دفعه يونيه 2008:15:
واتمنى انى اكون واحد منكم:7:

خريج جامعة اسيوط

________________
أهلا وسهلا


----------



## أحمد زويل (6 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوكم أحمد زويل الفرقة الرابعة بهندسة الأزهر قسم التعدين والبترول شعبة فلزات ومناجم
انا سعيد جدا جدا بهذا الموضوع لانها عرفتنا باستذتنا الكبار وباخواننا فى نفس المجال 
وعسى الله ان يوفقكم فى بزل المزيد 
وشكرا
___________________________
أهلا وسهلا بك


----------



## karamcorrosion (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السيد المهندس المحترم محمد حمزة ارجو ان تكون بخير هذة مشاركة ممتازة موضوع التعارف وانا حبب اتعرف عليك انا كرم

corrosion and cathodic orotection senior technician

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أهلا وسهلا بك معنا في
ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*احمد محى
هندسة الازهر 
2004 قسم مناجم وفلزات*


----------



## mohammed mokhtar (11 نوفمبر 2008)

انا المهندس محمد مختار من بلبيس واعمل حاليا في شركة الكان مهندس جودة
_______________________________________________

نعم أعرفك تماما .... أهلا و سهلا يا باشمهندس محمد أتمنى أن تستفيد من الملتقى


----------



## مستر هو (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزا الله خيرا القائمين علي هذا المنتدي ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتهم يوم القيامه
أخوكم/ محمد عبدالله
خريج هندسة بترول السويس 
قسم بترول 2006
مهندس حفر
شركةtransocean offshore


----------



## محمد عادل ميدو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكوم ورحمت الله وبركته انا اخوكم محمد عادل بكالريوس مراقبه جوده جامعه عماليه اولا اشهد الله انى احبكم فى الله واشكركم لانكم رضيتم بى كعضؤم معكم فى الموقع وارجوا معلومات عن التفتيش الهندسى واللحام ut*rt وشكرا لكم


----------



## eng-hsk82 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

hassan saleh 
from yemen- hadramout 
frish grade in petroleum engineering from hudhramuot university of scince &technlogy 
2008
I hope to employ in drilling engineering company >


----------



## محمد عادل ميدو (20 نوفمبر 2008)

انا محمد عادل من السويس احب ان اعلان لكم ان جامعه قناه السويس بالسويس قد قدمت فرسه ممتازه لكل من يحب العامل فى مجال التفتيش الهندسي واللحام فقد تم عمل دورات تدربيه كامنحه من وزاره التربيه والتعليم الصناعى وتشمل الدوارت الاتيه:-
Weld and base metal discontinuities
Radiographic testing of welds
ultrasonic testing of welds.
liquid penetrate and magnetic particle testing.
welding technology and metallurgy.
Welding inspection, documentation and qualification.
Corrosion and cp for inspectors.
In-service of pipelines and tanks.


----------



## astra2009 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

انا وجدي من ليبيا خريج 2008 ...مشروع تخرجي كان An Investigation Causes of Formation Damage


----------



## الجيوفيزياء (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*مهندس محمد علي عامر (الجيوفيزياء)*

تحية حب واحترام نابعة من صميم القلب لكل مهندس يعمل من اجل استخراج خيرات الشعوب 
اخوكم مهندس بوزارة النفط والمعادن (هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية والثروات المعدنية)
تلفون:00967777559390 
اليمن صنعاء


----------



## محمد بشير الزين بش (3 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوكم فى الله محمد بشير الزين بش 
مهندس نفط خريج 2007
جامعة السودان للعلوم و التكنلوجيا


----------



## محمد بشير الزين بش (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسى النفط ارجو ان نكون اصدقاء بريدى الكترونى مع تحياتى مهندس نفط محمد بشير الزين بش::


----------



## الفارس الغريب (14 ديسمبر 2008)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_

_اولا شكر لكل المهندسين القائمين علي ادارة هذا المنتدي والاعضاء ايضا_

_ثانيا احب اعرفكم بنفسي _

_انا علاء براد مواسير 25 سنه بكالوريوس خدمه اجتماعيه_

_يعني مش مهندس بس انا اشتركت في المنتدى للاستفاده من بعض المواضيع التي تخصنى في عملي _

_وارجو ان ما يكنش في اي اعتراض علي كدا من قبل المهندسين _

_تحيااااااااااااتي_

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لا إطلاقا ... لايوجد إعتراض ... أهلا وسهلا
أتمنى أن تستفيد من الملتقى بالدرجة الكافية
الإدارة .........


----------



## محمد أبو خليل (14 ديسمبر 2008)

محمد
هندسة كهربائية ... الجامعة الاسلامية .. غزة


----------



## jupiter_416 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم معكم اخوكم محمد من الجزائر مهندس كهرباء مسؤول علئ الات التنقيب (المؤسسة الوطنية لالتنقيب) الجزائر


----------



## el-mahdy_pet (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
محمود المهدي
السنة الثالثة \هندسة بترول
جامعة الفاتح - ليبيا -طرابلس
مصري لكن مقيم في ليبيا من حوالي 18 عام
اتمني ان استفيد من العمالقة المشاركين وما يبخلوا باي نصائح او معلومات 
:73:"Left to themselves,things tend to go from bad to worse"
_والسلام عليكم_
:56:​


----------



## أحمد زويل (24 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوكم فى الله 
أحمد محمد بهاء الدين زويل
الفرقة الرابعة تعدين وبترول _ فلزات ومناجم _ هندسة الازهر
من الاسكندرية
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## عدنان ناجي شكير (9 يناير 2009)

*تعارف*

المهندس عدنان ناجي شكير - العراق - تخرجت من الجامعة التكنولوجية / بغداد 1997 أختصاص هندسة الأنتاج والمعادن / هندسة معادن أعمل الأن في الشركة العامة للصناعات الميكانيكية/ الأسكندرية -العراق معاون مدير تسويق الشركة حاليا - رئيس قسم التعامل الحراري 8 سنوات :5:


----------



## عمرو ابوبكر (21 يناير 2009)

*استفسار هام*

السلام عليكم .... انا عمرو خريج هندسةميكانيكا انتاج وكنت عايز اخد كورس فى تفتيش اللحام لانى عرفت ان شغله كويس . بس مؤخرا سمعت انه فيه كورس الشهادة الدوليه للحام فى التبين ويحتوى على اختبارات تفتيش اللحام ايضا . وسؤالى مين الافضل فيهم من حيث الشغل بعد كده ومجالات العمل الخاصة لكل كورس فيهم (بالتفصيل لانى على اساسه هقرر)


ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## 3Dmaxslim (25 يناير 2009)

*اخوكم الحاج سعيد سليمان
خريج المعهد الوطني للهندسة الميكانيكية مند 1987
قسم الصيانة الصناعية 
الجمهورية الجزائرية*
أعمل حاليا مهندس جودة
مكلف من طرف وزارة الطاقة لمراقبة الأنابيب النفطية​


----------



## 3Dmaxslim (26 يناير 2009)

تكملة لما تفضل به الأخ المهندس المحترم حمزة
أدهب بعيدا وأدعوا كافة الكفآت العربية للتعاون في الميدان بانشاء شراكات وشركات عربية -عربية
الطاقات موجودة الأرصدة المالية موجودة لا ينقصنا سوى انشاء ثقة متبادلة بعيدة عن كل ديماغوجية ومراعاة المصلحة المشتركة.
لدينا في الجزائر ونفس الشئ أظن في كامل الدول العربية عدة شركات مشتركة عربية -غير عربية
لقد حان الوقت لأن نفكر جليا في هدا الموضوع
وأنا من ناحيتي أرفع هدا النداء وأدعوا كل من له صلة بتخصصي أو من له قدرة على الأستتمار أن يراسلني بواسطة الملتقى.


----------



## moroooooo (1 فبراير 2009)

احمد المتولى - مصر - القاهرة
مهندس ميكانيكا باور
خريج كلية الهندسة بشبرا جامعة بنها 2005
مهندس بأدارة المحطات - شركة غازتك - قطاع البترول


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (4 فبراير 2009)

محمد مصطفي محمد مصطفي 
مهندس كيميائي - قسم الهندسة الكيميائية - جامعة المنيا 2006
مهندس تشغيل الامونيا والمرافق ( pertrochemical )
مصري - متزوج


----------



## aboalzooz2002 (10 فبراير 2009)

اخوكم انشا الله 
زهير عجب الصديق
من السودان
مهندس مواد


----------



## محمدعمار (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندس / محمد السيد
مهندس ميكانيكا قوى
وحصلت على دورات rt,mt,ut.pt للكشف عن عيوب اللحام وارغب فى العمل بهذا المجال 
فمن يجد فرصة الرجاء ان يبلغنى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الافكار (13 فبراير 2009)

انا ابو الافكار 
طالب بالسنة النهائية _قسم الفلزات _هندسة بترول وتعدين السويس
اهوى دراسة corrosion inspection


----------



## قنص بركة (15 فبراير 2009)

*اهالا وممرحبا شكرا ....... على المجهود الجيد ..... شكرا للجميع*​


----------



## محمد شوقي ابوذكري (21 فبراير 2009)

اخوكم ومحبكم جميعا في الله 
محمد شوقي ابوذكري
الفرقة الثانية
قسم هندسة المناجم والفلزات 
جامعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة الازهــــــــــــر الشـــــــــــــــــــــــريف


----------



## أرطبون العرب_ (26 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوكم/ هارون أحمد محمد محمد

كلية هندسة البترول و التعدين جامعة قناة السويس (قسم هندسة الفلزات و المواد) 
الفرقة الثالثة 2008/2009


----------



## obad007 (28 فبراير 2009)

*obad007*

اخوكم عبد الرحمن الحديدى
هندسة القاهرة قسم بترول
الفرقة الثانية


----------



## مهندس كوالتي (1 مارس 2009)

اخوكم
مهندس يزن جمال
مهندس مواد ومعادن
inspection and quality engineer
اعمل حاليا بشركه فحص فني وانسبيكشن بالسعوديه
CSWIP certified


----------



## hany12s (3 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله لكم ونفعا بكم اخوكم هانى اعمل فى شركة خدمات بترولية فى مجال تأجير وتصنيع وصلات الحفر واصلاح مواسير الحفر بعد انتهاء استعمالها (JUNK ) وتجديدها بطريقة مبتكرة جدا وغير مكلفة وموقعنا داخل مصر هو www.wiegypt.com*​


----------



## م. جمعه النوافله (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 اخوكم المهندس جمعه النوافله 

  هندسة المناجم والتعدين -جامعة الطفيله التقنيه - الأردن


  اقيم في جنوب الأردن -مدينة البترلاء الأثريه 

  ارجو التواصل من الجميع


----------



## rokox (4 مارس 2009)

يوسف2007 قال:


> يوسف أبوحديد
> الاسم المستعار: يوسف2007
> السنة الثالثة بترول القاهرة


 

اسلام عليكم و رحمك الله و بركاته انا حسن من المغرب انا حفار مبتدء اود لو اني احصل على بعض الدروس كورسات او كتب في الحفر 
وم لك و لكل المهدسين الف شكر



حامل راية التوحيد قال:


> بسم الله والحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> اسمي:عواد الخاطر من سوريا
> خريج هندسة بترول سوريا23/3/2007


 :58:


اسلام عليكم و رحمك الله و بركاته انا حسن من المغرب انا حفار مبتدء اود لو اني احصل على بعض الدروس كورسات او كتب في الحفر 
وم لك و لكل المهدسين الف شكر




المهندس/عبدو قال:


> وأنا اخوكم المهندس م عبدالرحمن صالح عبدالرحمن عبدالباقى فازالله كفر بدواى القديم مركز المنصوره محافظة الدقهليه جمهورية مصر العربيه كلية الهندسه قسم تعدين وبترول جامعة الأزهر.


 اسلام عليكم و رحمك الله و بركاته انا حسن من المغرب انا حفار مبتدء اود لو اني احصل على بعض الدروس كورسات او كتب في الحفر 
وم لك و لكل المهدسين الف شكر

اسلام عليكم و رحمك الله و بركاته انا حسن من المغرب انا حفار مبتدء اود لو اني احصل على بعض الدروس كورسات او كتب في الحفر 
وم لك و لكل المهدسين الف شكر

*اسلام عليكم و رحمك الله و بركاته انا حسن من المغرب انا حفار مبتدء اود لو اني احصل على بعض الدروس كورسات او كتب في الحفر 
وم لك و لكل المهدسين الف شكر


et j'ai besoin de qlq lesson ou livres sur tt de forage 'drilling" 
merci

اسلام عليكم و رحمك الله و بركاته انا حسن من المغرب انا حفار مبتدء اود لو اني احصل على بعض الدروس كورسات او كتب في الحفر 
وم لك و لكل المهدسين الف شكر


et j'ai besoin de qlq lesson ou livres sur tt de forage 'drilling" 
merci​*​


----------



## pet . engineer (7 مارس 2009)

_علاء كاظم المالكي_ مهندس نفط خريج جامعة بغداد كلية الهندسة
اعمل في وزارة النفط العراقية / شركة الحفر العراقية / جس الابار


----------



## عصام اليوسفي (10 مارس 2009)

عصام اليوسفي
العمر 22 سنه
طالب مستوى سادس
قسم هندسة بترول وغاز طبيعي
جامعة الملك سعود
الرياض
المملكه العربيه السعوديه

اتمنى اني افيد واستفيد منكم


----------



## 3Dmaxslim (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أنا 3dmaxslim من الجزائر 
اطار ومهندس لدى وزارة الطاقة 
لدي خبرة في الكهرباء:31: 
أعمل حاليا خبيرا ومكلفا في مجال التجارب الهدروستاتيكية والميكانيكية للأنابيب النفطية والغازية
أود التعرف على كل من له صلة بميدان الطاقة عموما.


----------



## محسن النقيب (17 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

محسن عبدالقوي النقيب
اليمن-مهندس كيميائي - خريج 1997 من جامعة ناصر - ليبيا
اعمل في شركة كنديان نكسن النفطية في اليمن


----------



## soman (29 مارس 2009)

عبدالله الحربي 
مدرب لحام في المؤسسه العامه للتدريب التقني والمهني
المؤهل / دبلوم ( تخصص لحام )
خبره في مجال العمل 10 سنوات
ابحث عن اكمال البكالوريوس في نفس تخصصي بأحد الدول العربيه ... ارجو المــــســــــــــاعده


----------



## fade77 (8 أبريل 2009)

اخوكم فادي السعيد 
من سوريا
ماجستير في الهندسة البتروكيمياء خريج جامعة فولغاغراد الحكومية من روسيا الاتحادية
اعمل في شركة الفرات للنفط في سوريا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (8 أبريل 2009)

Sofiane Abdelbari
Mechanical eng. 
Working in drilling operations


----------



## اشرف علي (8 أبريل 2009)

www.oilgas.mam9.com
موقع جميل


----------



## وحيد البندارى (8 أبريل 2009)

اخوكم عبدالله اسم الشهره وحيد مش عارف ازاى اكتب اسمى مابين دكاتره ومعيدين بس ربنا يوفقنى واكون زيكم اخوكم الصغير عبدالله
تالته مناجم وفلزات الازهر


----------



## brain storming (12 أبريل 2009)

والله لن تموت نفس حتى تستوفى رزقها واجلها
انا اسمى انس محمد من المنصوره 
بكالوريوس انتاج


----------



## موسى حريجى (16 أبريل 2009)

*محمد حمزة*

:79:


محمد حمزه قال:


> أبدأ بنفسي :
> محمد حمزه - مصر - القاهرة - مهندس فلـــزات ( metallurgical engineer ) - خريج كلية الهندسة - قسم هندسة الفلزات - جامعة القاهرة
> العمل الحالي:
> مهندس جودة (q.c engineer (welding inspection
> في شركة إنشاءات معدنية - مصر


عامل اية يامحمد فاكرنى انا موسى حريجى بتاع قنا


----------



## eng ibrahim (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اخوكم ابراهيم من مصر خريج جامعة حلوان و اعمل فى احدى شركات البترول


----------



## اسوت (26 أبريل 2009)

اخوكم اشرف خريج جامعة البحر الاحمر كلية الهندسة الكيميائية


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (30 أبريل 2009)

اسوت قال:


> اخوكم اشرف خريج جامعة البحر الاحمر كلية الهندسة الكيميائية


مرحبا بك معنا 
اين توجد جامعة البحر الاحمر


----------



## bad_boy2086 (2 مايو 2009)

_الطالب المهندس عمران خلف من فلسطين طالب هندسة مواد (matrials engineering)_
_جامعة القدس / فلسطين وفي السنة الخامسة انا مسرور جدا لانضمامي معكم والتعرف عليكم لكي ناخذ العبرة منكم اقبلوني زميلاً لكم_
_مع الشكر_


----------



## محمد حمزه (2 مايو 2009)

موسى حريجى قال:


> :79:
> عامل اية يامحمد فاكرنى انا موسى حريجى بتاع قنا



ياااااااااااه .... أيوة طبعا فاكرك ... أخبارك إيه ؟؟؟
والله زمان يا موسى ...

أسأل الله لك التوفيق ...


----------



## طائره الاواكس (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم انل مهندس عمار خريج هندسه النفط والمناجم جامعه بغداد في العراق اعمل الان كمهندس حفر في شركه نفط ميسان وانا سعيد جدا بانظمامي لهذا المنتدى وسعيد بالتعرف بكم
____________________________________________________________

ممكن مساعده حيث اني انوي اكمال دراستي في مصر لاحصل على شهاده الماجستير اود السؤال عن اي جامعه فيها اختصاص هندسه النفط وكم هي اجور الدراسه وما هي المستمسكات المطلوبه مو فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م.ابراهيم جمعه (5 مايو 2009)

أخوكـم
 إبراهيـم جمعـه شلبـى
خريج هندسة الأزهر 2007 (قسم ميكانيكا- إنتاج)
مهندس جودة (Q.C Engineer (welding inspection 
في إحدى الشركات المتميزة فى ذلك - مصر


----------



## mohamednada (7 مايو 2009)

انا محمد اعدادى هندسه السويس عايز استشير اح فى مجال البترول والتعدين عن قسم الفلزات وقسم الجولوجيا وعنة قسم البترول بجامعه القاهره ارجو الرد


----------



## elshaer m (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
اتشرف بالانضمام اليكم 
م/شريف احمد
هندسة الاسكندرية 
اعمل فى مجال سباكة المعادن منذ 20 عاما
ارجوا ان افيد فى مجال سباكة الزهر و الزهر المرن والسلام عليكم


----------



## Yahya5050 (10 مايو 2009)

يحيى محمد - السعودية
مهندس تعدين 
شركة. التعدين .العربية. السعودية .معادن


----------



## alshangiti (11 مايو 2009)

اخى يحى 

اعتقد انك الأخ يحى محمد ال شيبانى مهندس تعدين منجم بلغة شركة معادن للذهب احدى شركات معادن 
اهلا بك فى المنتدى .

يحى محمد الشنقيطى


----------



## تولين (15 مايو 2009)

اختكم دلع تولين خريجة هندسة البترول جامعة بغداد


----------



## محمد حمزه (15 مايو 2009)

elshaer m قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> اتشرف بالانضمام اليكم
> م/شريف احمد
> هندسة الاسكندرية
> ...



أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم .... 
يشرفنا إنضمامك لملتقى المهندسين العرب

أرجو أن تفيد الجميع بخبرتك إن شاء الله .... كما أرجو أن تبدأ بإنشاء موضوعات جديدة في مجال سباكة المعادن لأنها قليلة نسبيا في الملتقى

والله الموفق ....


----------



## عارف10 (19 مايو 2009)

المهندس :عبد الستار سهيل 
مهندس في الكيمياء الصتاعية تخصص هندسة المحيط 
اعمل في hallibuerton engery sevices
cementing department
والله يا اخواني اشركم كل الشكرعن مداخلاتكم المفيدة للرفع من مستوى المهندس العربي


----------



## إيمان2009 (19 مايو 2009)

أ*ختكم إيمان من الجزائر فيزيائية، و حاليا تكمل دراستها ، إدعوا لي بالتوفيق و السداد و أنا جد سعيدة للتواجد بينكم.*


----------



## مهندس مواد عراقي (30 مايو 2009)

اخوكم/ المهندس محمد صاحب
خريج الجامعة التكنلوجيه في العراق_ قسم هندسة المواد
اتشرف بأن اكون اخ لكم في المنتدى
تحياتي لكم


----------



## ابو علي بترول (9 يونيو 2009)

حسن علي مهندس تكرير بترول خريج جامعة قناة السويس هندسة بترول وتعدين 2006 واعمل في ترانس اوشن وهي شركة حفر ابار بحريه offshore


----------



## maiyosif (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو 
اختكم مي 
من السودان 
والله جيلوجية 
يعني بشمل الكل 
انضم ليكم ولا اخرج من حيث اتيت 
ودلي ماجستير في تنقية مياه المدن


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (11 يونيو 2009)

maiyosif قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو
> اختكم مي
> من السودان
> والله جيلوجية
> ...




مرحبا بك معنا 
الجيولوجيا اصل التعدين


----------



## gamalabd (15 يونيو 2009)

*هندسة الفزات*

من رايى ان هندسة الفزات - السويس - هى اعظم قسم واصعب قسم والرجاء من الطلاب الاهتمام لان
الدراسة فية صعب جدا - واما من ناحية الشغل لاتقلق


----------



## اسامه القرعان (15 يونيو 2009)

اتشرف بالانضمام الى المجموعه العلميه من الاخوان المهندسين في شتى الحقول


----------



## m_anwar2 (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
محمد - مهندس فلزات - بترول السويس وأعمل مهندس جود Q.C welding inspector Enginner
خبره 4 سنوات - اريد العمل خارج مصر في الخليج في نفس المجال
أرجو من لديه فرصه جيده للعمل في الخليج يبلغني بيها وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## صقــــــــــر (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوكم مصطفى العزاوي 
بكلوريوس هندسة انتاج 
ماجستير هندسة معادن 
خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية - بغداد
العراق


----------



## ابو عبد الأعلى (19 يونيو 2009)

*ما كان لله دام واستمر وما لغير الله ا ن ق ط ع و ا ن ف ص ل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوكم محمد سامى....بكالريوس العلوم قسم الكيمياء 2007 .....الشرقيه _ مصر
حاصل على level II للاختبارات الغير اتلافيه (UT,VT,MT,PT,RT) كنت اعمل 
فى شركه فحص هندسى لكن سامحهم الله......... والان انا ابحث عن عمل فى مجال الفحص الهندسى او التاكل او اى شى اقدر استفيد وافيد فيه علما بانى حديث الخبره 
وبصدق انا سعيد انى بشارك مع اخوانى واتمنى ان يقبلونى كأخ لهم ....وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم:13:


----------



## ابو عبد الأعلى (19 يونيو 2009)

*ما كان لله دام واستمر وما لغير الله ا ن ق ط ع و ا ن ف ص ل*

(السلام عليكم
محمد - مهندس فلزات - بترول السويس وأعمل مهندس جود Q.C welding inspector Enginner
خبره 4 سنوات - اريد العمل خارج مصر في الخليج في نفس المجال
أرجو من لديه فرصه جيده للعمل في الخليج يبلغني بيها وله جزيل الشكر )
اخويا البشمهندس محمد انور ياريت يبعتلى ايميلك ...فيه شغل فى السعوديه محتاج مهندسين خبره
ابعتلى ايميلك وانا هبعتلك الصفحه ..وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك لكل خير ....اللهم امين ...


----------



## تولين (20 يونيو 2009)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااي دلع تولين بدي ترحيب من مهندسي البترول


----------



## أحمد أمين الشاعر (29 يونيو 2009)

أحمد الشاعر
السنه الاخيرة بقسم هندسة المناجم والفلزات جامعة اللازهر


----------



## eng_for_ever (6 يوليو 2009)

انا سعيد جدا انى انضميت ليكم
بس انا ارجو ان حد يساعدنى فى تحديد وجهتى المستقبلية لأنى متردد فى انى ادخل فلزات ولا بترول
ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## master 2010 (10 يوليو 2009)

أخوكم احمد مصطفى صادق شاهين بكالوريوس هندسة تكرير البترول والبتروكيمياء 2009 جامعه قناة السويس الأول على الدفعة بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى واتمنى ان يكون لي اصحاب كتير على المنتدى واتمنى اكتر الدعاء


----------



## master 2010 (10 يوليو 2009)

اللى المهندس اللى بيسأل يدخل ايه
بص لو جبت بترول اتكل على الله وادخله وبلاش فلزات لأنك هتتعب اوى فى فلزات واتمنى التوفيق


----------



## eng_for_ever (10 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس واتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## جاب الله امان (14 يوليو 2009)

م.جاب الله امان

خريج هندسه الفلزات جامعه القاهره 2003 

الان مهندس فلزات ومواد بالجامعه الالمانيه فى القاهرهguc 
معلش اتأخرت كتير بس اتمنى ان الناس لسى موجوده


----------



## مصعب p17 (19 يوليو 2009)

زميلكم ومحبكم مصعب محمد عبد الباقي طالب هندسة وتكنولوجيا نفط جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا ومدير موقع 
لزيارة الموقع http://www.handasty.blogspot.com/


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يوليو 2009)

ما شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله


----------



## YASEEN MOHAMED (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله أخوكم محمد 
مهندس فلزات بشركه لانتاج عروق الصلب منذ 5 سنوات واحاول جاهدا تغيير مجال عملي والالتحاق بالمجال الذي اعشقه
وهو مجال الcorrosion control for steel struccture


----------



## YASEEN MOHAMED (22 يوليو 2009)

أرجو الافادة من د/جمال الشربيني حيث انني أحاول الالتحاق بأي شركه بترول للعمل في مجال الحمايه حيث انني عاشق لهذا المجال وكان مشروع التخرج من شركه سوميد 
(تانكات - انابيب) مع العلم بأني عملت اكثر من مقابله وكل مره اطلع الاول في المجموعه واتفاجأ ان رئيس مجلس الاداره اختار ناس كده (حادي بادي ) وطبعا الحكايه هي الواسطه واخرها كانت شركه سوكو ارجو الافاده من حضرتك يا دكتور على [email protected] مع العلم اني اعمل بشركه لانتاج عروق الصلب منذ 5 سنوات


----------



## ESRAA AL-RASHAYDH (28 يوليو 2009)

انا بدرس هندسة جيولوجية معلش بصير اشارك


----------



## Mustafa Ahmed (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أنا أخوكم / مصطفى أحمد - السودان - خريج جامعة الخرطوم (كلية الهندسة والعمارة قسم هندسة التعدين)* مهندس تعدين ( Mining Engineer )*
*Mining Engineer at Huakan Hamadi Resource Co.Ltd *


----------



## superahmad (11 أغسطس 2009)

اخوكم/ احمد محمد عبد السلام
الفرقة الرابعة كلية العلوم/ جامعة القاهرة
قسم جيوفيزياء منفرد

تشرفت بوجودي وسط هذه النخبة من المهندسين والمتفوقين العرب

تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## نايف العون (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم نايف العون سنة ثالثة هندسة بترول ياريت تفيدونا من خبراتكم


----------



## sasa_noor (14 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم وانا كنت عايز اسالكم في بعض الاشياء


----------



## sasa_noor (14 أغسطس 2009)

انا سعيد جداااااااااااا لانني اكون ضمن هؤلاء العظماء وكنت عايز استشيركم بعض الاشياء في هندسه القاهره
وهل مهندس البترول اصبح من البطاله


----------



## abbastager (16 أغسطس 2009)

*[email protected]*

انا عباس رحيم من العراق وانا حفار في شركة الحفر العراقية التخصص حفر واستصلاح ابار النفط والغاز:68:


----------



## abbastager (16 أغسطس 2009)

*بطاقة تعريف*

انا عباس رحيم من العراق وانا حفار في شركة الحفر العراقية التخصص حفر واستصلاح ابار النفط والغاز:68:


----------



## eng_bido (17 أغسطس 2009)

*أخ جديد في اسرة مهندسين التعدين والبترول بالملتقي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم اخواني المهندسين الي الله اقرب وعلي طاعته ادوم​وانه لحبيب الي قلبي وعزيز علي نفسي ان انضم الي تلك النخبة الرائعة من المهندسين
واسأل الله ان ينفعنا بكم ويبارك فيكم للجميع ولصالح الامة الاسلامية ......امين
عن نفسي
اخوكم/....​عبدالله مصطفي كامل علي ربيع​الجامعة والكلية/........​طالب بالفرقة الرابعة شعبة مناجم وفلزات 
جامعة الازهر
ودام الجميع بخير وفي احسن حال​


----------



## محمـود ابوزيد (30 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا محمود نصر ابوزيد طالب في هندسة بترول وتعدين جامعة قناة السويس
خلصت اعدادي ومحتار بين فلزات و تكرير


----------



## خالد فؤاد س (30 أغسطس 2009)

انا في كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين -ولسهداخل قسم حفر وعاوز حد يفهمنى طبيعة عمله وفرصه بعد التخرج ان شاء الله


----------



## Ahmed&Mostafa (30 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا احمد مصطفى عبد الفتاح طالب فى السنه الاعداديه بكليه هندسه بترول وتعدين السويس ولا اعرف اى معلومات عن الكليه انا اتعرف على الاقسام وايهما افضل رقم تليفونى 0197644796 وارجو من سيادكم ان تفيدونى ولكم جزيل الشكر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا احمد مصطفى عبد الفتاح انا لسا مخلص ثانويه عامه و داخل اعدادى بترول وتعدين السويس وعاوز اىمعلومات عن الكليه ارجو المساعده


----------



## على زين ا (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*:20:أخوكم على زين الدين عبد الفتاح 
طالب ( بكالوريوس فلزات ) جامعة الأزهــــر 
ادعو الله لى بالتوفيق 
وأطالبكم بالمساعدة فى أى معلومة*​


----------



## كاسروم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

كاسروم ليساتس هندسة المواد جامعة باب الزوار الجزائر اطمح لإكمال الدراسة في الماستر 

احب التعارف


----------



## Aisha mohamed (9 سبتمبر 2009)

انا في الفرقه الثالثه في هندسه الغاز الطبيعي جامعة قناة السويس في بورسعيد,وعضوه جديده معاكم ارجو ان تقبلوني للانني اعجبني الملتقى الي اكيد بفيدنا كلنا وبالذات احنا ال لسه في اول الطريق ..

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## احمد قاسم جابر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

انا احمد من العراق مهندس بترول خريج سنة 2006 وحاصل ايضا على شهادة دبلوم فني حفر ابار نفطية قبل شهادة البكلوريوس انا اعمل حاليا في شركة الحفر العراقية للابار النفطية خدمتي فيها لحد الان هي ثلاث سنوات اتمنى من اللة ان تكون الفائدة للجميع اخوكم احمد العراقي


----------



## ISEZ123 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*اسلام الحسن
طالبة سنة اولى هندسة صناعات بتروكيميائية (الفرع جديدو ما بعرف عنو شي)/////////////// سوريا ---مدينة دير الزور
*


----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوكم عمر فتحى طالب فى هندسة القاهرة قسم بترول ويسعدنى وجودى معكم فى الملتقى الجميل ده


----------



## ibrahem_rt (27 سبتمبر 2009)

م/ ابراهيم اسماعيل - مهندس جودة- شركة بدر الدين للبترول( bapetco)
هندسة التعدين و القلزات - جامعة اسيوط -2004
ياريت المنتدى يكمل مسيرتة بنجاح دائم كعادة


----------



## ibrahem_rt (27 سبتمبر 2009)

م/ ابراهيم اسماعيل - مهندس جودة- شركة بدر الدين للبترول( bapetco)
هندسة التعدين و الفلزات - جامعة اسيوط -2004
ياريت المنتدى يكمل مسيرتة بنجاح دائم كعادة


----------



## انوار الدجى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا نور مهندسة مواد اعمل في شركة نفط وانا من العراق ,اريد ان اسال ان كانت هندسة المواد 
قريبة في تخصصها من هندسة الفلزات وماهي وظيفة مهندس الفلزات,واي الدول العربية تدرس في جامعاتها
هندسة المواد


----------



## احمد تعدين (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم احمد السيد 
خريج قسم التعدين والفلزات جامعة اسيوط
العنوان مدينة قنا
لم اجد فرصة عمل
سنة التخرج 2008


----------



## حامل راية التوحيد (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا عواد الخاطر مهندس نفط
سوريا دير الزور
اعمل في شركة الفرات للنفط


----------



## INS_Ali (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اخوكم علي من العراق عملي هو مهندس فحص (inspector) في وزاره النفط العراقيه


----------



## a.batty (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الشيخ موسى بتي مهندس بترول اعمل في شركة النيل الكبرى لعمليات البترول,كما ذكر الاخ محمد الأسماء المستعارة ليست خوفا من شيء !! ... إطلاقا ... ولكنها أحيانا تكون صفات أو ألقاب يحب الشخص أن يعرف بها في الملتقى ... ده كل مافي الموضوع ...
وتقبلوا فائق تحياتي وإحترامي ...

http://www.gnpoc.com السودان الحبيب


----------



## valiant_07 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا عضو جديد فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
اللى بتمنى انى أكون واحد منهم فى المستقبل ان شاء الله
ونكون سبب فى نهضة الأمم العربية كلها
أنا حسن
الفرقة الأولى هندسة التعدين والبترول
جامعة الأزهر


----------



## mkhhd82 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوك مصطفى كامل مدير جودة بشركة سيمنس


----------



## منير الشفتري (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوكم منير الشفتري مهندس نفط خريج /جامعة الفاتح /ليبيا
آنستووووووووووووووووووووووونا


----------



## محمد حمزه (11 نوفمبر 2009)

أهلا و سهلا بكم جميعا​


----------



## منير الشفتري (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
مهندس منير الشفتري 
هندسة نفط
جامعة الفاتح
الجماهيريه العظمى


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (13 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## X.A7mad (15 نوفمبر 2009)

أخوكم أحمد من سوريا (حلب) طالب سنة2 قسم علم مواد هندسية
اشكر ادارة الموقع وكافة المشرفين والاعضاء على المجهود الرائع


----------



## En 3eSaM (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الأسم : عصـام بن اسبيـع

المدينة : أوجلة

الدولة : ليبيــا

العمـر : 22 سنـة

المهنة : طالب بالسنة الرابعة التخصص الهندسة النفطية بجامعة قاريونس 

:56:​


----------



## mahmoud shoker (16 نوفمبر 2009)

محمود حسين شكر
جامعة الازهر- كلية الهندسة- شعبة هندسة الفلزات والمناجم2009
مصر- البحيرة- الرحمانية - الكفر الجديد.
ابحث عن عمل
ارجو التواصل
او ارشادي عن اي قرصات اخدها حتى اتمكن من العمل


----------



## MHE1985 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور :77:


----------



## ابو غازي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

أخوكم محمد غازى
خريج هندسة تعدين و فلزات اسيوط 2009
لكم منى أجمل تحية على الملتقى الرائع


----------



## خالد عبد الحق (24 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=wall&ref=ts&gid=153633454017

اي زميل اسيوط مدني 2000 يتفضل لان الزملاء كلهم وحشونا


----------



## زرياب عبدالله (24 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوكم من السودان زرياب عبدالله الترابي خريج كليه جيولوجيا جامعه دنقلا تخصص التعدين


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (26 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## صقــــــــــر (26 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير عيد سعيد على الجميع


Mustafa
M.Sc. Metallurgical Eng.


----------



## م/معتزحجازي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوكم المهندس معتز حجازي مهندس بترول 



جيولوجيا والترسبات


----------



## osta120 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوكم احمد ابراهيم الامين مهندس بقسم التفتيش الهندسى شركة مصفاة الخرطوم -السودان
اتمنى ان اجد الفائده من من سبقونا فى المجال


----------



## 3Dmaxslim (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......... تحية طيبة وبعد ......
اخوكم slimane, from Algeria 
QA/QC piping, electricity,mecanic
Now, I am working here in Algeria


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوكم في الله احمد محمد ابوحلوة 
خريج 2009 من قسم هندسة الفلزات والمواد من بترول وتعدين السويس


----------



## eng-sari (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ساري البركاني 
هندسة بترول القاهرة 
سنة ثالثة
الجنسية يمني

​


----------



## المثقف1 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

أخوكم المهندس الصغير / نائل باجبير 
الاسم المستعار ((( المثقف )))

مهندس بترول - بكلريوس جامعة حضرموت -اليمن 
تحياتي لكم 
وانا مفتخر كوني واحد منكم
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ​


----------



## rosa_ra (16 يناير 2010)

نورت المنتدي ولو انها جت متاحرة


----------



## rosa_ra (16 يناير 2010)

رانيا حسين مهندسة فلزات خريجة جامعة القاهرة ارجوالاهتمام بالمبتدئين والذي لم يحصل علي فرصة عمل مناسبة 
وارجو من مهندسي الفلزات الي اشتغلوا مساعدة الي مشتغلوش
واقترح عمل جزء خاص بالتوظيف خاص بكل قسم من اقسام المنتدي لجميع الدول العربية


----------



## كهربجي الصغير (17 يناير 2010)

انا قاسم من الاردن بعدي طالب في الجامعة تخصص هندسة تعدين وانا سعيد بوجودي بينكم واتمنى الاستفاده منكم من خلال معلوماتكم وخبرتكم .............شكرا الكم جميعا


----------



## كهربجي الصغير (17 يناير 2010)

انا قاسم من الاردن بعدي طالب في الجامعة تخصص هندسة تعدين وانا سعيد بوجودي بينكم واتمنى الاستفاده منكم من خلال معلوماتكم وخبرتكم .............شكرا الكم جميعا


----------



## كهربجي الصغير (17 يناير 2010)

اريد ان اغير اسمي المستعار مثل اسم كهربجي صغير كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## نوفلة (31 يناير 2010)

نوفل الجبوري خريج جامعة الموصل 2002 كلية الهندسة ميكانيك /انتاج ومعادن اعمل كفاحص في قسم الفحص الهندسي / شركة مصافي الشمال (فحص روتيني + فحوصات لاتدميرية + فحص وصلات اللحام)


----------



## Mohamed_Tidjani (4 فبراير 2010)

محمد التجاني 
مهندس ميكانيكي
خبير في الغاز الطبيعي
BSc In Mechanical Engineering 
Jordan University 
Amman - Jordan 
MSc in Gas Engineering & Management 
Salford University -Great Manchester 
.United Kingdom


----------



## أبوالمعتصم بالله غ (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم في الله (أحمد مقداد) من غزة خريج من كلية العلوم قسم الجيوفيزياء سنة 2004 والحمد لله عاطل عن العمل من تخصصي


----------



## elo4e (24 فبراير 2010)

اخوكم : الياس ابراهيم 
صف اول هندسه معدنيه بجامعه البحر الاسود التقنيه _ترابزون - تركيا 
واتمنى ان افيد واستفيد من المنتدى الاكثر من رائع وجزاكم الله الف خيرر 
شكرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 فبراير 2010)




----------



## م/محمد ابوسكين (28 فبراير 2010)

انامحمد ابوسكين الفرقة التالتة مناجم وفلزات الازهر بجد محتاج مساعدة اى حد اكبر منى لانى مخنوق وحاسس انى تاية خلص بجد ياجماعة محتاج حد يرد علياالدنيا ملخبطة معايا محتاج توجية من حد اكبر منى


----------



## م/محمد ابوسكين (28 فبراير 2010)

ارجو من القائمين على هذا القسم بالرد على طلبى لانى واللة بفكر اسيب الجامعة واشتغل فى اى مجال تانى


----------



## arwa hamza (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

انا زميلتكم في الملتقى وارجو منكم المساعدة حول معلومات متكاملة عن المصطبة في المناجم


----------



## arwa hamza (1 مارس 2010)

اروى حمزة زميلتكم طالبة بكلية الهندسة قسم هندسة التعدن


----------



## حمدى بدر محمد (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخوكم مهندس حمدى بدر 2010 قسم التعدين والبترول شعبة المناجم والفلزات - مصر - جامعة الأزهر 
على فكرة انا لسة السنة دى فى بكالوريوس ادعوا لى


----------



## حمدى بدر محمد (1 مارس 2010)

اسعد بالتعارف والافادة مع كامل احترامى وتقديرى


----------



## حمدى بدر محمد (1 مارس 2010)

هل من الممكن ان اخذ ايميلاتكم او ارسل ايميلى


----------



## الفراح (1 مارس 2010)

نعم من الممكن التعاؤف اخ حمدي 
اسمي م-رياض الفراح


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (2 مارس 2010)

م/محمد ابوسكين قال:


> انامحمد ابوسكين الفرقة التالتة مناجم وفلزات الازهر بجد محتاج مساعدة اى حد اكبر منى لانى مخنوق وحاسس انى تاية خلص بجد ياجماعة محتاج حد يرد علياالدنيا ملخبطة معايا محتاج توجية من حد اكبر منى



مساعدة ايه اللى محتاجها


----------



## Waleed Swelam (3 مارس 2010)

my name is waleed ali swelam i graduated from Cairo university metallurgy, mining, and petroleum department in 1999. and i work since that in EZZ steel Co. as EAF engineer. and i hope to contact all metallurgical engineer in this site


----------



## malikosdz (3 مارس 2010)

salut tout le monde je suis malik d'algerie et je suis un ingenieur en raffinage du petrole et aujourd'hui j'occupe un poste de travail comme ingenieur en exploitaton du gas et petrole. ravie de vous conaitre freres


----------



## malikosdz (3 مارس 2010)

salut tout le monde je suis malik d'algerie et je suis un ingenieur en raffinage du petrole et aujourd'hui j'occupe un poste de travail comme ingenieur en exploitaton du gas et petrole. ravie de vous connaitre amis


----------



## م/محمد ابوسكين (14 مارس 2010)

انا محمد ابوسكين طالب بالفرقة التالتة مناجم وفلزات الازهر هو انا المفروض اخد كورسات اية ياجماعة عشان لم اخلص ان شاء اللة الاقى شغل كويس بجد نفسى حد يرد عليا عشان الموضوع دا تاعبنى ومش لاقى حد يفيدنى


----------



## م/محمد ابوسكين (14 مارس 2010)

ولو هاخد كورسات معينة يبقى افضل مكان ليها اية وهتكلف كام ولما اخدها هشتغل بيها فى اى مجال؟


----------



## ameensatty (21 مارس 2010)

*للتعارف*

أخوكم أمين محمد هاشم
تخرجت من جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا.قسم هندسة النفط.سنة 2005
اعمل مهندس حفر - السودان
سررت كثيرا بالإنضمام الي هذه الكوكبه النيره في هذا المجال .وارجو ان تكون بوابة للإستفاده و لتقديم كل ما هو مفيد لباحثين عنها.


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (25 مارس 2010)

الاستاذ حسين البرزنجي 
اتمنى ان تساعدني مشكورا في الحصول عل مصادر في تقنيات خطوط الانابيب النفطية
لانها لها علاقة في مجال عملي 
المهندس
احمد نعمه العلوي
مهندس بترول
جامعة بغداد
اعمل في شركة خطوط الانابيب النفطية


----------



## eastwind (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا المهندس عبد المنعم بوعبدالله خريج هندسة كهربائية جامعة قاريونس بنغازي ليبيا

تلقيت دورة تدريبية في إيطاليا لمدة سنتين وأعمل الأن كمهندس إنتاج (نفط) في نيجريا
أحب التعاون مع الأخرين وأرحب بأي نقاش عملي وكذلك أرحب بأي إستفسار


----------



## mahmoud shoker (10 أبريل 2010)

محمود حسين شكر،
خريج هندسة الازهر عام 2009 ، 
قسم الفلزات والمناجم ، 
من محافظة البحيرة، 
وأحب مجال الفلزات جدا وخاصة مجال اللحام والتفتيش عن العيوب وأحب صناعة الحديد خاصة.


----------



## Eng.Saleh Ajarmeh (12 أبريل 2010)

Eng. Saleh Ajarmeh 
Mining Engineering / KAU / Saudi Arabia / 1986
Work: Faculty Member / Natural Resources Engineering Department / College of Engineering / Tafila Technical University / Jordan


----------



## m_bajoory (15 أبريل 2010)

محمد عبد الرؤف الباجورى
الفرقه الرابعه قسم المناجم والفلزات جامعة الازهر
بصراحه يجماعه انا اشكر كل من ساهم فى أخراج هذا العمل وجزاكم الله خير
وبرجو من السادةالمسئولين عن المنتدى وكما عودونا على التفكير فى طرق 
افضل للتعارف.كما ارجو الاهتمام اكثر بالطلبه والخريجو الجدد
وفى النهايه جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Eng.Saleh Ajarmeh (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الزملاء في قروب هندسة التعدين والبترول
أرحب بالمشاركات الهادفة والمناقشات العلمية التي تخص مواضيع هندسة التعدين وخاصةً تلك التي تهتم بمناولة المواد من حيث الاستخراج في الموقع ثم النقل إلى أماكن المعالجة أو أماكن تكويم النفاية.


----------



## tuneng (20 أبريل 2010)

Salamo Alaykom
Ammar Ben Salah
Process engineer/Oil&Gas company/Tunisia
Welcome everybody


----------



## samirgeop (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخوكم سمير زيوش 
مهندس دولة في الجيوفيزياء هندسة الزلازل و الضواهر العشوائية 
كلية المحروقات و الكيمياء - جامعة بومرداس - الجزائـــــــــــر


----------



## ali alzain (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا علي الزين من ليبيا طالب في كلية الهندسة النفطية
سررت جداا باالمشاركة في المنتدىالهندسي..واتمنى الاستفادة من خبراتكم ولكم مني جزيل الشكر و العرفان 
طالب اليوم..مهندس الغد


----------



## ابو حمودي العامري (2 مايو 2010)

اخوكم رائد العامريخريج هندسة نفط


----------



## ابو حمودي العامري (2 مايو 2010)

اخوكم رائد العامري خريج هندسة نفط ومناجم جامعة بغداد


----------



## baldassar (11 مايو 2010)

Hamza sakhraoui 
Welding Inspector
Tunisia


----------



## Bkarali (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
شكرا لدعوة التعارف يا اخي الكريم هاني
وارجو ان اكون ضيفا على قسم هنسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم

انا ابوبكرعلي محمد
خريج علوم وتقانه
تخصص جيولوجيا
وبحضر في الجيوفيزياء


----------



## Alaa Ajaj (16 مايو 2010)

علاء العجاج مدير مبيعات في شركة TROUVAY & CAUVIN Gulf 
http://www.tcgulf.com/cms/


----------



## mohamed zezo (20 مايو 2010)

لو فيه حد بيشتغل في شركه بتروجيت انا محتاجه في نصيحه مهمه وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## neo007 (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحيك أخي الكريم على هذه المباردة الطيبة

بلال 

طالب سنة رابعة كلية هندسة الطرائق الكيميائية 

تخصص genie chimique 

سطيف - الجزائر


----------



## أبراهيم الجبوري (4 يونيو 2010)

ابراهيم الجبوري
مهندس بترول اعمل في شركة الحفر العراقيه 
اعمل كمهندس سوائل حفر
لكن أفكر أنتقل لعمل ثاني لأني منزعج:3:


----------



## بتروكيميائي (5 يونيو 2010)

رافت الصالح 
ماني مهندس ويمكن تستغربو ليش انا مسجل 
انا سوري الجنسية 
طالب في كلية الهندسة لبتروكيميائية بجامعة الفرات : قسم هندسة البترول 
سنة اولى 
بس بصراحة متحمس لفرعي 
ومشان هيك اشتركت 
ارجو قبولي عضو بينكم 
تحياتي


----------



## mahmoud shoker (9 يونيو 2010)

بالطبع يا بش مهندس رأفت 
مرحبا بك في وسط أخوانك المهندسين
أخوك محمود شكر


----------



## mohammadalali (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم......اخي العزيز ارجو ان نتواصل معا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## السفير87 (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا بدر العلي طالب سنة خامسة هندسة بترول

أدرس في الجامعة السورية الدولية الخاصة(دمشق)

وشكرا لكم


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوكم فى الله الشريف سيد مشمهندس بس كيميائى وأعمل فى مجال غير الكيمياء خالص وهو المقاولات (المتاح يعنى ) بس مهتم بمجال الثروات الطبيعية مثل البترول والفحم وما تحت الثرى كمان عندى اهتمامات دينية بالربط بين العلم والمعجزات البلاغية فى القرآن الكريم وفى السنة النبوية المطهرة ونفسى أعمل موضوع ثابت له نفس الاسم وأنزله فى صورة سلسلة على المنتدى أكيد هيكون عند أعضاء المنتدى فكرة عنه ولكن !! ذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين وما زلت أبحث عن موضوع واحد ومتشعب أبدأ به معكم فى هذا المنتدى وإن كانت تسيطر على فكرة غريبة وهى أن أقوم بقرأءة جزء من القرآن يوميا وأحاول استخراج الدلالات العلمية المرتبطة به وأقول المرتبطة به وليست المفسرة له ونفسى يكون دة قسم فى المنتدى ونشارك فيه كلنا وممكن نعمل كتاب شامل نقوم بتوزيعه على البلدان الاسلامية من خلال الانترنت وممكن نترجمه للدول غير المسلمة بعد مراجعة كبار علماء المنتدى لهذا الكتاب ممكن يكون حلم لكن معظم الابتكارات والاختراعات والاكتشافات المذهلة بدأت بحلم طبعا دة غير الحديث عن مجال المنتدى الأساسى ومنتظر رد المشرف م/ محمد حمزة على كلامى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## nacer1968 (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم أولا انكم لمشكورين على هذا المنتدى خاصة وأن الطاقات العلمية والمعرفية للمهندسين والباحثين العرب مشتتة ولامجال لتبادل اي خبرات فيما بينهم للأسف.
أخوكم ناصر جمال الدين مهندس وباحث في الجيولوجيا المنجمية (المواد المعدنية والطاقوية) تخصص geostatistics + Informatic applied to geology خريج الجامعة الجزائرية دفعة 1991
حاليا مشرف على مخبر متخصص في تقنية Fission track dating وتطبيقاتها في مجال التنقيب البترولي والمنجمي . متشرف بانضمامي لكم


----------



## على زين ا (27 يونيو 2010)

أخوكم على زين الدين 
رابعة تعدين هندسة الازهر 
أرغب فى العمل بمجال التفتيش الهندسى 
عن قريب إن شاء الله 
[email protected]


----------



## abdelmadjid182 (29 يونيو 2010)

أخوكم توفيق من الجزائر 
مهندس في الشركة الوطنية للبترول سوناطراك


----------



## 3omar 2009 (7 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
اهلا بجميع المهندسين المتواجدين بمنتدانا الرحب 
اولا : اعرفكم بنفسي 
المهندس لعقبي عمر 
الاختصاص : هندسة المناجم و التعدين 
خربج جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا - وهران - الجزائر سنة 1995 
العمل : في مشاريع قطاع السكك الحديدية و المحاجر سابقا 
الحالي : مهندس الطاقةوالمناجم بوزارة الطاقة والمناجم - الجزائر


----------



## pet.eng. (10 يوليو 2010)

I graduated from mech. engg. college, and now I'm working for BJ services co. in oil field. I hope to get a lot of information about oil field.


----------



## مؤمن صلاح (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا جماعه انا محمد صلاح بكالوريوس علوم قسم جيولوجيا بس حساس انى لسا مش مؤهل انى أشتغل فى البترول فياريت تساعدونى بمجموعة من الكورسات الى أذاكرها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مؤمن صلاح (10 يوليو 2010)

انا مصرى يا جماعه وانشاء الله هكون خريج جامعة حلوان بعد شهر انشاء الله


----------



## المشتاق لله (15 يوليو 2010)

_السلام عليكم_​_أنا اخوكم عبدالحميد مفتاح من ليبيا متخصص فى هندسه انتاج البترول ولزلت طالبا فى هذا المجال _​_وارجو ان تقبلونى كعضو منكم لكى استفيد من خبرتكم فى هذا المجال ............. وشكرا_:56:​


----------



## fathialhmaly (16 يوليو 2010)

فتحي الهمالي مهندس انتاج بشركة توتال للنفط ليبيا يسرني مساعدة الجميع


----------



## المكافحه (19 يوليو 2010)

اني طالبة في كلية الهندسة البترولية تخصص هندسة بترولية مستوى رابع


----------



## ئارام سمير (26 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ....
اني المهندس (سمير امير صابر ) واسمي المسجل في المنتدى ئارام سمير وهو اسم ابني اني خريج هندسة نفط جامعة كوية في اقليم كوردستان العراق واحب ان اتعرف على كل الاساتذة والطلبة الموجودين في هذا المنتدى العزيز علينا واحب ان افيد كل طالب علم بما املك من كتب ومواضيع التي تخص النفط بشكل عام


----------



## خالد بدر ياس (28 يوليو 2010)

:78::2::2::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1:خالد بدر ياس حسن الجبوري 
:77::77::77:مهندس قدرة كهربائية 
:73:بغداد العراق
:73::73::73::73::73::1:


----------



## احمد سماحة (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم / احمد اسماعيل
مهندس لحام وتفتيش
اعمل فى مجال انشاءات النفط والغاز
هندسة فلزات جامعة قناة السويس 2003


----------



## احمد سماحة (29 يوليو 2010)

لدى مجموعة من الكتب العلمية والاكواد مثل
,tema,nace,aws,astm,asme,api,twi
لمن اراد تبادل كنووز المعرفة
وكذلك
koc,shell,oman development,qp specification


----------



## مهندس ساهر (30 يوليو 2010)

محمد صالح جمعة
مهندس حفر 
ليبيا


----------



## محمود بركات88 (30 يوليو 2010)

انا محمود بركات 
بترول وتعدين السويس
بادور ع شغل
ادعولى


----------



## ghsony (1 أغسطس 2010)

غسان الغاتح 
طالب تصفية بترول 
مركز التدريب النفطي


----------



## احمدعبدالمرسى (1 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هل تسمحوا لى أن أكون أخ لكم فى هذا الملتقى


----------



## محمد حمزه (13 أغسطس 2010)

هانى شرف الدين قال:


>



أجدد معك الترحيب بالجميع طلابا و مهندسين و أساتذة

أسأل الله لكم جميعا التوفيق​


----------



## م/ عمار الشوبي (13 أغسطس 2010)

أخوكم / عمار الشوبي
مهندس جيولوجي ( خريج 2007 من جامعة عدن كلية النفط والمعادن )
دبلوم عام حاسوب آلي 
مدرب في مجال التنمية في منظمات المجتمع المدني 
رئيس لجنة التدريب والتأهيل في جمعية وديان لتنمية المجتمع/اليمن/عدن
مدرب كشفي 
حاصل على مجموعة من الدروات في بناء القدرات من منظمة بروجرسيو
أتمنا أن أحصل على صحبه مميزة من هذا المنتدى المتميز


----------



## المهندس جمعة (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم فى اللة جمعة محمد خريج 2010 قسم بترول جامعة القاهرة ولسة بدور على شغل ارجو التعارف والتواصل بيننا باذن اللة


----------



## durmet (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن اشترك فى المنتدى انا لست مهندس ولكنى اعمل فى مجال خاص بالسفتى واخذت دورات متخصصه مكافحه الحرائق والاسعافات الاوليه والاخلاء الطارء للمبانى المعرضه للكوارث


----------



## النواصي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوكم صالح الشايع من السعودية نائب المدير العام في مؤسسة النواصي الصخرية خريج جامعة الملك خالد قسم محاسبة . ابحث عن مهندس جولوجي من مصر والاردن لديهم خبرة في المشاريع


----------



## النواصي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد ان اسأل عن من لديهم خبرة في مجال التعدين والبحث عن المعادن النفيسة


----------



## ENG.MAHMOUD QC (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اخوكم مهندس محمود معهد البترول welding&painting inspector 

qa/qc engineer


----------



## مصعب ارحومه (7 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مصعب من ليبيا طالب في كلية الهندسه قسم هندسة النفط عمري 20 سنه 
هوياتي القراءه والسفر


----------



## حمدى بدر محمد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليمكم 
تحية طيبة 
مهندس حمدى بدر محمد من مصر خريج 2010 مهندس مناجم وفلزات -الازهر


----------



## حمدى بدر محمد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مازلت ارغب بالتعارف بالمهندسين والمتخصصين عامة وان شاء الله ساكون على اتصال


----------



## saad mohamm (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس فلزات جامعة الازهر 2009


----------



## obey (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اخوكم فالله المهندس / محمد سعيد عبد المجيد مهندس بترول هندسة القاهرة 2006


----------



## رضا غازى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

رضا غازى 
مهندس فلزات 1997 السويس


----------



## احمد الزوبعي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

أخوكم أحمد الزوبعي من العراق مدرب في معهد اغلتدريب النفطي بغداد الأختصاص أنتاج النفط


----------



## Abd El-Ghany (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعارف*

أخوكم عبدالغنى راشد محمود
مهندس بترول - جامعة القاهرة
XXXXXX
أهلا وسهلا بيك طبعا
نتشرف بوجودك معانا
ولكن يمنع وضع وسائل اتصال في المشاركات
___________________________________________
الإدارة


----------



## tounsi (28 أكتوبر 2010)

bassem ghriri from tunisia student bachelor in oil and gas production .


----------



## سامراللامي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوكم 
سامر مهدي راضي 
من العراق - بغداد
مهندس حفر ( Drilling Engineer )
خريج جامعه بغداد - قسم هندسه النفط
اعمل الان في I . D . C


----------



## drilling engineer (5 نوفمبر 2010)

أخوكم فى الله حسام حسن .. 

طالب فى تالتة حفر بترول وتعدين السويس .. 

أملى أن أكون مهندس حفر ..


----------



## "الباحثة" (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اختكم الباحثة 

أهلا بكم أعضاء المنتدي

انا تخصصي مش بترول خالص

بس انا محتاجة مساعدتكم 

انا عايزة فكرة تنفع مشروع لشركة بترول 

لاني باخد كورس كمبيوتر والمطلوب مننا نعمل مشروع عن البترول في اي حاجة تخص البترول 

وأنا مش تخصص بترول ومش فاهمة فيه حاجة 

بعد اذنكوا يا جماعة ساعدوني حتي ولو بفكرة بسيطة 

انا كنت هاعمل موضوع خاص بس مش نفع خالص

في انتظار ردودكم


----------



## drilling engineer (6 نوفمبر 2010)

"الباحثة" قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اختكم الباحثة
> 
> ...



مشروع لشركة بترول ... 
ممكن تعملى شيت اكسل زى برنامج كده عشان تعملى ال casing design اللى بيستخدم فى حماية البئر عن حفره .. 

بس الصراحة أنا لسة متخرجتش وأكيد معلومات ناس كتير هنا أحسن منى .. اعتقد أى حد عمل مشروع التخرج هيقدر يفيدك جامد جدا


----------



## "الباحثة" (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا با بشمهندس

ويارب تتخرج علي خير وتبقي مهندس حفر كبيييييير


----------



## steef_ok (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخوكم جلال محمد من ليبيا طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة الجيولوجية شعبة البتروفيزياء قريب قادم على التخرج بإذن الله أقدم لكم التحية الطيبة وأتمنى منكم بعض المساعدات الهامة في بعض الكتب العلمية شكرا لكم على حسن التنظيم والترحيب 
وأسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقنا جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه .


----------



## nawel23 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

i'm a process engineer from Tunisia , graduated since 2007 i'm actually working at a petrolieum company here , i really want to make friends from everywhere may be that will be so helpful in broadening our knowledge 
many thanks and welcome for new friens,


----------



## sognatore emad (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بكل معزوفات الفرح التي تهندس الالحان في عالم الموسيقي
نلتقي هنا وهمنا الاول هو كيفية الارتقاء بالون العربي 
في مجال التقنية الهندسيه واتمني ان نكون كذلك
اخوكم / عماد الدين
طالب بكلية هندسة النفط والجيولوجيا في ان واحد
اتمني ان اتعرف علي اعضاء المنتدي وشعلة العلم
التي لا تنضب
ودمتم


----------



## ali ahmad ali (19 نوفمبر 2010)

علي احمد علي 
من ليبيا
دبلوم دراسات عليا في هندسة المواد 
اجري بحثا لاستكمال درجة الماجستير 
اكاديمية الدراسات العليا 
ليبيا


----------



## mahmmoud alaa (19 نوفمبر 2010)

i'm mahmmoud alaa elden mahameed mining&metalurgical department assiut university and now i looking for ajob


----------



## علي السيد محمد خطا (21 نوفمبر 2010)

engineer/ali kahttab
egypt
suez canal university
metallurgy department 
qc/qa inspection engineer


----------



## ليتني قلبكـ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير . . !

اخباركم يا هندسة المستقبل باذن الله . . ؟ 

بطلب منكم طلب صغير . . 

http://s.alriyadh.com/2009/05/22/img/215867.jpg

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/27ta4avfvy3ci/24u7s7/image%20(1).png

هذي صورة لخزان مياه اريدها رسمه ع الاتوكاد تكون ثلاثية ابعاد لأني سوف استخدمها في تطوير مشروع للجامعه 

اهم مافي المطلوب مني رسمة الخزان لاتكون طبيعيه بل تكون رسمه وثلاثية ابعاد 

بحيث من يرى صورة المشروع يعلم ان هذا خزان بالشكل . . 

الحجم يكون 400 في 400 بيكسل

الله يوفقكم ياتبطون علي المشروع بسلمه يوم الاثنين وواقف عندي بس الرسمه هذي 

بغيتها على صيغة صوره عشان اقدر استخدمها بالفتوشوب او غيره  


* الله لا يرحم من يسوي لي هالمطلوب الجنّه يارب 
واللي يبي ماده ماعندي مشكله بس اهم شي الله يعافيكم اخلص هالصوره  

مع ارق تحيّه . . 

تكفون وربي ضروري  : (


----------



## ahmad nasereldien (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوكم احمد نصر الدين من السودان طالب في السنه الثالثه هندسة البترول جامعة السودان


----------



## ahmad nasereldien (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن تعملي بحث عن formation damage (التضرر الطبقي) هوتضرربحدث للطبقات اثناء الحفر او الانتاج ويمكن ان يؤدي إلى إنسداد الطبقه وتوقف الانتاج و تكتبي برضو عن الحلول للتخلص منه مثل إستخدام عمليات التحميض او التشقيق على العموم انالسه باقيل سنتين واتخرج كلامي هذا ممكن تاخديه ك خيار


----------



## أبوادريس عبدالباقي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوكم ابوادريس عبدالباقي طالب السنة الاخيرة كلية هندسة النفط جامعة السودان . و اتمنى نستفيد منكم و من خبراتكم لاسيما انكم سبقتمونا و تمرستم في هذا المجال .. و لكم كل الود و التقدير


----------



## حاتم عبدالحميد (21 ديسمبر 2010)

حاتم عبد الحميد بسيونى 
مهندس بمحطات التخفيض للغاز الطبيعى


----------



## عـاطـل عـن الأمـل (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ,

أنا اخوكم محمد ماجد العسود 

طالب , هندسة بترول سنة 2


----------



## AIOI85 (8 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## عـاطـل عـن الأمـل (8 يناير 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء اطلب منكم مساعدتي في محاضرة عن 

هندسة البترول اريد ان القيها امام زملائي في التخصص ..

لم اختر الموضوع بعد لكني افضل ان يكون حول الحفر وتقنيات الحفر ,

ارجو افادتي من خلال خبرتكم ومعلوماتكم ,,

ودمتم طيبين 


اخوكم محمد العسود | هندسة بترول | سنة ثانية


----------



## بابكر محمد على (9 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوكم بابكر محمد على طالب فى جامعه السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا 
على مشارف التخرج هندسه نفط
سودانى الجنسيه
ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين العرب ان يتقبلونى 
عسى الله ان يفيدنا منكم 
وشكرا لكم​


----------



## ريكو (9 مارس 2011)

مرحب بالمهندس بابكر وربنا يوفقكم و يعينكم بعد التخرج يا ناس نفط


----------



## Salih95 (10 مارس 2011)

كتب عن الفصل الفيزيائي باللغه العربيه


----------



## Dr Engineer (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

اخوكم عبد الله الجمري

طالب هندسة بترول - جامعة الامارات العربية المتحدة - سنة اخيرة


----------



## finder (12 مارس 2011)

I am your brother mohamad Production Team Leader from sonatrach Algerian National company with more than 15 years experience in Operations well-testing and production optimization gas lift and scale deposit inhibition


----------



## mr.alfakih (13 مارس 2011)

اخوكم المهندس إنشاء الله عبدالرحمن الفقيه-هندسه بترول(Petroleum Engineering)-جامعه حضرموت اليمن-الان مستوى رابع حتى 2010_2011. وشكرا لطرح اقتراح التعارف للمهندسين العرب . ونتمنى للجميع التوفيق في حياتهم العمليه. تحياني............."


----------



## بن زاوي رقية أنفال (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اختكم بن زاوي رقية انفال طالبة في السنة الثانية مناجم تخصص تسيير البيئة بالجزائر.


----------



## gone_483 (16 مارس 2011)

اخوكم دربالي محمد من الجزائر 1 ماستر تكرير وتكنولوجيا المحروقات اتمنى الإفادة والاستفادة من كل اعضاء القسم


----------



## hamadaazeez (24 مارس 2011)

حماده السيد عزيز الدين 
خريج هندسة بترول وتعدين السويس 2005
مهندس تفتيش وتأكل لدى شركات البترول في مصر 
هندسة الفلزات والمواد


----------



## OhaYou2500 (24 مارس 2011)

*أخوكم يونس
من الجزائر
مهندس جيولوجيا 
أعمل في شركة sonatrach 
تحياتي للجميع
*​


----------



## osa09 (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

أسامة من الجزائر

طالب في السنة الأخيرة لنيل شهادة مهندس دولة في التعدين (*Metallurgical Engineer)*


----------



## محمد حمزه (28 مارس 2011)

أهلا بكـم جميعا

أتمنى لكم التوفيق

:84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84:


----------



## zeggane (16 أبريل 2011)

Bonjour je suis Monsieur ZEGGANE Fares je suis ingénieur en métallurgie et je travaille actuellement comme inspecteur en équipements statiques au niveau d’une entreprise pétrolière en Algérie


----------



## احمد سماحة (16 أبريل 2011)

Bienvenue frère Knight
Je suis votre frère Ahmed Ismail ingénieur travaillant dans un Arkeridon société dans l'État du Qatar dans le domaine de l'assurance qualité et contrôle de la qualité


----------



## meradji farid (24 أبريل 2011)

salam 
i'm meradji farid production engineer for sonatrach company.....thank u all ..i'm glade to know u...


----------



## SeNiOrZiMo (27 مايو 2011)

Hello All friends many thanks to this topic owner to choose such a great topic like this
My Name is "Mahmoud 
senior Piping Engineer 
Orascom Construction Industries OCI-Algerie


----------



## SeNiOrZiMo (27 مايو 2011)

تحية طيبة لكل المشاركين من الجزائر الشقيق اتمنى ان نكون يد واحدة جميعا 
والله انا فخور انى مصري اعيش بالجزائر لنبدأ العمل وزرع المودة والرحمة كأخوة عرب ومسلمين
عاشت مصر-عاشت الجزائر
اخوة اشقاء للابد


----------



## naifeng (11 يونيو 2011)

أخوكم المهندس نايف النعيمي
خريج هندسة المعادن الجامعة التكنولوجية بغداد 2000


----------



## احمد الكعبي (15 يونيو 2011)

اخوكم المهندس احمد الكعبي اعمل في الاشراف في اعمال الفحص الهندسي للخزانات والانابيب الخاصة بالنفط الخام حيث تصل سعة الخزانات الى اكثر من 50000 متر مكعب


----------



## elsayed80 (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا / السيد شعبان احمد رجب
خريج الازهر2001
تحية لكل مهندسى التعدين


----------



## mohamed obey (19 يونيو 2011)

اخوكم في الله مهندس محمد سعيد بكالريوس هندسه البترول من جامعه القاهرة 2006 
وحاليا اعمل مهندس مكتب فني في شركة مقاولات وصيانه ميكانيكية


----------



## حسين العكرمي (4 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم, أنا أخوكم فالله حسين العكرمي تقني سامي فالهندسة الآلية, أعمل رسام ومصمم مشاريع بترولية في مكتب دراسات بتونس, غايتي فالمشاركة معرفة أصدقاء من أهل الإختصاص و تنمية قدراتي العلمية فالمجال مع احترام كل الأعضاء


----------



## حسين العكرمي (4 يوليو 2011)

أخي الكريم جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## elsayed80 (2 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك أعاده الله علي الامة الاسلامية بالخير والأمان والبركات
م / السيدشعبان 
هندسة تعدين الازهر 2001م
عاطل


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

باسل قاسم سوريا خريج جامعة حمص


----------



## محم ع (28 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوكم محمد عبدالمنعم متولى هندسة فلزات الازهر 2011 اسأل الله ان يرزقنى واياكم حسن الخاتمه


----------



## gamal mohamed she (28 أغسطس 2011)

جمال محمد شحاتة 
هندسة التعدين والفلزات / جامعة اسيوط 2004
فخور جدا انى مهندس تعدين مع انى لم تتاح لى الفرصة ان اعمل بمجال التعدين 
ولكنى اعتبر نجاحى فى مجالى الحالى هو هندسة التعدين
مساعد كبير المهندسين انتركونتينتال/ ابو ظبى


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (13 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس محمد ابوحولي
طرابلس = ليبيا
اعمل في شركة وذرفورد
Fishing Tool

اتمني الافاده والاستفادة


----------



## همرور (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ابو عبيده حمد المراد عبدالله 
من السودان 
هندسه تعدين جامعه ام درمان الاسلاميه 
2004


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (17 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## okab0 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوكم عبدالله خزعل من العراق
خريج جامعة البصرة وحاليا طالب دراسات عليا في جامعة اوفا للنفط والغاز-قسم خزانات النفط\روسيا
واعتز بكوني اتواصل معكم​


----------



## ana_faried (6 أكتوبر 2011)

thats good


----------



## jimy76 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank u very much 
for all person who participated on this siteweb


----------



## alshangiti (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بالجميع ونتطلع الى مشاركتكم لاثراء الملتقى


----------



## alialmohandisanu (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مهندس علي خليل فاروق
اختصاص هندسة النفط- well logging and MFE Tests Supervisor
جامعة بغداد - كلية الهندسة
اعمل في شركة نفط الشمال - العراق


----------



## alshangiti (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا بك مهندس على خليل فى المنتدى وتمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## alialmohandisanu (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للترحيب وتمنيياتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## عبد الوهاب الساعدي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخوكم عبد الوهاب الساعدي

من ليبيا

طالب في الهندسة النفطية


----------



## Engineer Alkady (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
​انا اخوكم محمد القاضي من مصر من محافظة الاسماعيليه انا عمري 21 سنه طالب ببكالريوس هندسة البترول و التعدين قسم الهندسه الجيولوجيه​


----------



## م . جميل (19 أكتوبر 2011)

برايكم اي افضل 
تخصص هندسه ( تقنيه ) معدات طبيه
او هندسه اتصالات ؟؟

او هندسه كهربائيه


----------



## مهندس النفط العراق (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوكم مضر ياسين خريج قسم هندسة النفط . جمهورية العراق في عام 1987


----------



## حسين علي هوبي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد حمزه قال:


> أبدأ بنفسي :
> محمد حمزه - مصر - القاهرة - مهندس فلـــزات ( metallurgical engineer ) - خريج كلية الهندسة - قسم هندسة الفلزات - جامعة القاهرة
> العمل الحالي:
> مهندس جودة (qa/qc engineer (inspection engineer



السلام عليكم 
استاذ محمد لدي سؤال لك ولكل من له جواب
انا مهندس حسين اعمل في وزارة النفط العراقية ولدينا مشكلة وهي العبوات الخاصة بالمواد الكيمائية (البراميل) وهذه البراميل ليس لدينا طريقة للتخلص منها علما انها عبوات حديدة وسمعت انا من بعض زملائي ان في مصر تثرم هذه البراميل وتخلط مع الصناعة الاسمنتية اذا لديك بحث او الطريقة العملية لارسالها الي ارجو ذلك منك او من احد زملائك تحياتي


----------



## The_Eng2006 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ثابت على مهندس كهرباء اعمل فى شركة الحفر المصرية كحفار 
دفعة 2006


----------



## The_Eng2006 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس ثابت على 
مهندس كهرباء اعمل فى شركة الحفر المصرية كحفار 
دفعة 2006


----------



## محمد جاسم الفضلي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوكم _محمد جاسم محمد_
العراق------ ميسان
هندسة بترول ---- جامعة بغداد petroleum engineer ,,, university of Baghdad 
اعمل مهندس عمليات في شركة الحفر العراقيه


----------



## مهندس محمدامین (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس محمدامین 
من ایران -خریج هندسه بترول-مکامن 
من جامعه لابترول فی اهواز


----------



## مهندس محمدامین (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اعمل فی شرکت البترول الیرانیه فرع المکامن


----------



## حسين علي هوبي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

انا المهندس حسين خريج الجتمعة التكنلوجية بغداد قسم الهندسة الكيماوية


----------



## romega3 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

انا امين من اكادير لحام متعدد الكفآة متدرب
وأريد التعرف على مهندسين وعمال في مجال التلحيم


----------



## كلاوديو (31 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم :
أخوكم ابراهيم قصيعة من سوريا خريج كلية الهندسة البترولية في حمص أعمل في شركة عودة للبترول : مهندس أمان


----------



## احمد الكعبي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اخوكم المهندس احمد الكعبي من العراق اختصاص هندسة انتاج ومعادن خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية العراقية حاليا اعمل في شركة بترول حكومية بأختصاص الفحص الهندسي ( لدي خبره كبيره في تشييد خزانات النفط ومد انابيب النفط)


----------



## بسمه خليفه (18 نوفمبر 2011)

طالبه بكليه الهندسه بسمه سليم وشهرتى بسمه خليفه


----------



## nabil40w (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم نبيل مسعي
مهندس دولة في المحروقات*فرع الجيوفيزياء*
خريج المعهد الوطني للبترول 2011


----------



## ABDOU3 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم *

*اخوكم عبد المجيد من الجزائر مهندس بترول اعمل بشركة سوناطراك*

*المواضيع التي اهتم بها اكثر هي *

* CORROSION ET PROTECTION CATHODIQUE*​


----------



## Emad80 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس الكيميائي عماد العبسي
اعمل في معمل غاز العمر في سورية كمهندس انتاج


----------



## جمال الرامسي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

د/ جمال الرامسي
اليمن
رئيس قسم الجيولوجيا 
جامعة تعز 
متخصص في مجال استكشاف البترول والمياه


----------



## abdo_ali (29 ديسمبر 2011)

انا طالب اسمي عبدالرحمن احترت اخش اي تخصص في النفط نقر هندسة نفط عامة برايكم احسن تخصص في النفط شن هوا؟؟؟؟


----------



## مازن ألمندلاوي (4 يناير 2012)

أخوكم :
مازن المندلاوي
خريج معهد نفط 2003
حاليا ادرس هندسة حاسبات


----------



## وليد المطلك (25 يناير 2012)

اخوكم وليد خالد عبد مطلك طالب في هندسة النفط والمعادن قسم العمليات النفطيه في جامعة تكريت وددت المشاركه معكم لكي استفيد من خبراتكم العضيمه وشكرآ


----------



## tweety nano (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,انا طالبة بكلية الهندسة تخصص نفط بجامعة بنغازي ليبيا,اسمي نورا وانا في سمستر التخرج الان واود ان اتخصص في ال production..
وانشاء الله استفيد من مشاركاتكم وتستفيدو .


----------



## عمادالامام (5 فبراير 2012)

اخوم عمادالدين
هندسة نفط جامعة السودان 
للعلوم والتكنولوجيا


----------



## quality2 (13 فبراير 2012)

*اخوكم محمد عطية
ماجستير فى ادارة الجودة
دفعة 2007 
من الجيزة*


----------



## المهندس848 (23 مارس 2012)

جمال الدين محمد ادم 
مهندس نفط


----------



## احمد الزيرجاوي (21 أبريل 2012)

انا احمد قاسم مهندس بترول من العراق اعمل مبرمج لبرامج الحفر والاستصلاح


----------



## sameerameer (18 مايو 2012)

اخوكم سمير امير مهندس نفط في جامعة كويه العراق


----------



## علي البهادلي84 (29 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ...
معاكم المهندس علي مالك من العراق ماجيستير هندسة نفط و*


----------



## الطائر الجريح2020 (29 مايو 2012)

أخوكم منذر -من اليمن-صايغ خبره في المعادن


----------



## الطائر الجريح2020 (29 مايو 2012)

لو سمحتم أخواني أريد منكم أن تساعدوني في طريقه الماء الملكي


----------



## meedo_5988 (5 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا أنا محمد الزرقي من ليبيا _سرت_مواليد1988 طالب على وشك التخرج من هندسة النفط ومشروع التخرج بعنوان حسابات في الحفر المائل لأحد الابار في حقل البوري


----------



## Creative.engineer (11 يونيو 2012)

*اخوكم / اسلام محمود عبد السلام 

السن : 22 عام 

بكالوريس هندسه بترول وتعدين السويس قسم تكرير البترول والبتروكيماء وهندسه الغاز 

ارجو ان تقبلوننى بينكم وباذن الله احاول افيد اخوانى هنا واستفيد منهم قدر استطاعتى 
*


----------



## المهندس ريبوار (23 يونيو 2012)

اخوكم المهندس
ريبوار عمر محمد
مهندس نفط petroleum engineer
خريج كلية الهندسة جامعة كركوك
اعمل لدى شركة نفط الشمال (NOC)


----------



## و ج (25 يونيو 2012)

اخوكم المهندس

وجدي فرج
مهندس نفط،،،خريج 2008
اعمل لدي شركة ميدكو اينرجي


----------



## abdulchrk (6 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخيكم عبد الحميد طالب سنة ثالثة نفط و غاز الرجاء المساعدة بالمراجع


----------



## طالب هندسة النفط (15 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اسمي رسول طلال
العراق - بغداد
خريج كلية الهندسة جامعة بغداد قسم هندسة النفط
اعمل حاليا في roo في قسم الحفر
تحية طيبة الى الجميع


----------



## haidy karim (30 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم.. .. أختكم هايدي كريم.. .. طالبة في كلية الهندسة قسم هندسة النفط.. .. انا مرحلة رابعة ارجو مساعدتكم بالمراجع وشكرا..*:7:


----------



## oالمهندس التقنيo (17 سبتمبر 2012)

علي من العراق عمري 23
مهندس وقود و طاقة
عاطل عن العمل
​


----------



## Musa Elbushra (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم
الإسم: موسي احمد البشري 
السودان
جامعة كردفان - بكالريوس شرف جيولوجيا
*


----------



## ابوفاطمة سلمان (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم اخوتي 
انا المهندس سلمان الناصر 
قسم هندسة النفط جامعة بغداد /اعمل حاليا في شركة خطوط الانابيب النفطية في العراق


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (11 ديسمبر 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بالاخ عبد الله وعلى الرحب والسعة


----------



## kadersaada47 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

your friend
BENSAADA ABDELKADER from Algeria
supervisor drilling


----------



## engineer_aqeel_85 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

aqeel saeed 
iraq-basrah
south oil company

petroleum engineering


----------



## eng.mohamed5988 (15 يناير 2013)

محمد ابراهيم من ليبيا 
خريج جديد من كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة النفطية, جامعة سرت, ليبيا , بمعدل عام 80.47% (جيد جدا), تاريخ التخرج 7-10-2012 , باحث عن عمل حاليا


----------



## ahmed abd el makso (24 فبراير 2013)

اسمي: احمد عبد المقصود ...طالب بكليه هندسه القاهره قسم بترول السنه الثالثه .....القاهره -مصر


----------



## shand and (30 مارس 2013)

قكره جميلة بصراحة


----------



## تولين (17 مايو 2013)

منورين يا بش مهندسين ومنورين يا النفاطة (كلمة لا يفهمها غير العراقي) 
اهلا وسهلا بكم في المنتدى


----------



## Eng . Ahmedov (26 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم انا طالب مرحلة اولى هندسة نفط (بترول) جامعة البصرة الجنسية عراقي .. اتشرف بمعرفتكم واتمنى استفيد من خبراتكم ..


----------



## soklana (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد مندور2 (3 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MoroccanEngineer (22 يونيو 2013)

Assalamo alaykom

Moroccan Engineer workin in refining processes 

Happy to be with you !


----------



## mo7ammad 3zzat (18 يوليو 2014)

محمد عزت - طالب ب الفرقة الثانية قسم تكرير و بتروكيمياء جامعة السويس - مصر


----------



## سنا الأمل (7 أغسطس 2014)

الطالبة :سناء البوسيفي
البلد: ليبيا الحبيبة
وانا الان الفصل 10 في كلية الهندسة ـ جامعة طرابلس ـ تخصص هندسة نفط 
واتمنى اكووووون مهندسة بارعة في شغلي وافيد وطني وامتي ^ــ^


----------



## soran1010 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

سوران توفيق 
طالب هندسة البترول 
العراق كركوك 
24 سنة


----------



## fares619 (13 يناير 2015)

مجهود طيب 2525​


----------



## zber-233 (30 يناير 2015)

...


----------



## شركة النور الجزائر (4 فبراير 2015)

سلام عليكم انا شاب مستثمر من الجزائر ولدي مقاولة أشغال الكهرباء أريد إنشاء الله في مجال البتروكيماويات في الجزائر أريد تبادل معلومات وتعارف .


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

*شكر لجميع اعضاء المنتدى الرائع*

اخوكم احمد ملكاوي من الاردن جامعه اليرموك جيوفيزيائي اتشرف بائني عضو من اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع 
اتمنى بقبولي صديق لكم :34:


----------

